# The Lamentation of Lolth - OoC I (Epic CotSQ Campaign)



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

IC Thread
RG Thread

Considering the holidays are in full swing at the moment I'm sure many games are starting to dwindle and slow a bit. (I know so much is true for mine) But I'm interested in started a full fledged epic campaign centering on "City of the Spider Queen". Looking around the boards here this adventure seems to have been done to death, but I plan to insert a few things to hopefully spice it up a bit. I plan to add in the Dungeon adventure "Spiral of Manzessine", which was originally created to be inserted into the middle of CotSQ. Also I'd like to slightly modify an older Dungeon adventure "The Harrowing" and springboard towards that near the end or shortly after the end of CotSQ depending on how the party does up to that point. 

What I describe as epic could very well end up lasting into epic levels if the players are interested in sticking around that long. This is all well into the future though as I'd like to start everyone off at level 1. I expect the campaign to be fairly high powered and the party will level up rather quickly in the beginning so as to get to the meat of the campaign ASAP. I figure initial setup & creation of characters will last until right after Christmas or New Years and then we can get started. I think this would work best as people will have less things tying them up after the holiday season is over.

I do ask for only players interested in being a part of this for the long haul and ones that can post frequently. (At least 5 times a week) I do not plan to be one of those DM's that disappear for weeks on end without a post. This is a pet peeve of mine, and many a game I have participated in has ended this way, and for those that this has happened to before will not have to worry. Short of my computer exploding on me, I will be here for you!    I will say right up front that I will move on without you and look for a replacement if I do not hear from someone within a fair amount of time. (about 2 weeks max) So please do not commit yourself if you cannot fit this criteria.   

Now for the specifics. It will be Forgotten Realms of course, 3.5 rules. If you have any conversion issues between FR & 3.5 just ask and we'll work something out until the FR Players Guide is released. I'm looking at taking on a maximum of 6 characters. I might expand this to 8 if there is a high enough demand. Hippocrachus has already expressed interest in being a Wood-Elf Fighter or Ranger (I'm sure he'll clarify once he posts later today), so keep that in mind when reserving your characters. I would strongly recommend there being at least one cleric in the party. (Preferably not Drow if you know whats good for you   but Drow will be allowed if you like a challenge.) 

35 point buy system

8 costs 0
9 costs 1
10 costs 2
11 costs 3
12 costs 4
13 costs 5
14 costs 6
15 costs 8
16 costs 10
17 costs 13
18 costs 16

Max starting gold.
(Due to the nature of The Harrowing being included in the campaign I will allow the extra prestige class of Arachnemancer to any interested. Be warned that being Evil is a requirement. This may make it tough for party interaction. Contact me if interested in working out the details.)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 17, 2003)

I would like a shot at the game, if you don't mind a quasi-newbie to the boards.

I would like to play either a priest of Finder Wyvernspur or a priest of Hoar. The Finder Priest would be human, while the Hoar Priest would be dwarven. I have backstories working on each one already in my mind for whichever one you think would work out best.

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

Wouldn't mind at all. As long as you feel you meet the requirements I laid out above you're very welcome to join. Both characters sound fine. Pick either one you would prefer to play, though the priest of Finder may attract some extra unwelcome attention with the Drow once you make it into the Underdark, but that could be interesting. No promises though.   Post your character and I'll go over it.


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

Here is the standardized character sheet I would prefer be used. This will make it much easier for me once the Rogue's Gallery thread is posted to find certain things if everyone's sheet is laid out the same. Thanks!

Name
Gender Race Class ??st lvl
Alignment
Str ?? ..pts ?? <-- if used optional pointbuy system
Dex ?? ..pts ??
Con ?? ..pts ??
Int ?? ..pts ??
Wis ?? ..pts ??
Cha ?? ..pts ??

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 

Sizecategory, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0) 

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)

Racename Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary of second class' abilities

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid--
Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless wizard--
Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

--delete this section unless sorceror or bard--
Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 

--delete this section unless psion or psychic warrior--
Psionic Modes Mode1, Mode2, Mode3
Power Points ??, Free Talents ??
0th- Power1, Power2 
1st- Power1, Power2 (D) if discipline power

--delete this section unless special things are listed--
Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc. 

Write at least two paragraphs of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

If you are updating your character after completing part of an adventure here in this forum, add a paragraph in here that summarizes some of the things that have happened so far, like a short diary or adventure summary from your own PC's perspective. If the character has earned any experience points, this is a good place to make a note of them too.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday.

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like clones that bought duplicate Adventurer Outfits from the exact same clothing store!!

Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh, I am SO in on this. I can post once a day at the very least, and will definitely be committed to this and won't disappear on you. I've got lots and lots of ideas, and would be happy to play a rogue, a cleric, or a bard depending on what seems most needed. Rogue would be human, cleric would be human (priest of Sune, or maybe Shaundakul), and bard would be half-elven (maybe with a view to being a bladesinger).


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

Welcome Chaos! Glad to see that you're excited and dedicated to the game. Thats certainly what I need most in my PCs.    As of right now jumping in early on this you pretty much have your pick of anything you'd like to play. The bard might be a nice compliment to the priest of Finder if Verbatim chooses to go that route. Thats just my suggestion, but please don't let that stop you from picking whatever you'd like to be!


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

Room for me?  I'm not tremendously familiar with the Forgotten Realms (although I do have the book), but I can certainly keep up with the posting schedule.  This game sounds like a lot of fun, and the words "epic scope" certainly have me sold


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure Jarval. Just type up a character and submit it for approval! With Hip that makes 4 people total so far. I'll accept at least 2 more, but again I'll most likely go back on that if more people are interested to a max of 8. Glad to have you Jarval.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 17, 2003)

Any more room?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

I would be willing to give this a whirl.  I have one of two character concepts.  One's a more pedestrian lightfoot halfling rogue, one with excellent skills in becoming "invisible," making a game of stalking up on people.  The other is a svirfneblin illusionist from Blingdenstone (yeah I know about the ECL of +3, I'm willing to work around that or even wait until later in the adventure to come if need be for that).  I can go with either.


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2003)

Still room for both of you if you'd like. The svirfneblin may be a bit of a challenge early on in the campaign, as you'll all be starting above ground for the first few adventures to get up to the right level for CotSQ. If you would still like to play one just keep that in mind when creating your back story. You would need some reason for being on the surface in the first place and all that.   

That will make 6 total. Enough to officially get started, but I will take 2 more up until everyone else has gotten their characters written up and ok'd by me. At that time I'll create a Rogue's gallery thread for us and will close recruiting. That is still some days away I'm sure so that should be plenty of time for 2 more people if they are interested in joining to do so.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Sure Jarval. Just type up a character and submit it for approval! With Hip that makes 4 people total so far. I'll accept at least 2 more, but again I'll most likely go back on that if more people are interested to a max of 8. Glad to have you Jarval.



Glad to be here   Are we using regional gear and languages in this game?


----------



## WizWrm (Dec 17, 2003)

*cough*lamentation*cough*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Still room for both of you if you'd like. The svirfneblin may be a bit of a challenge early on in the campaign, as you'll all be starting above ground for the first few adventures to get up to the right level for CotSQ. If you would still like to play one just keep that in mind when creating your back story. You would need some reason for being on the surface in the first place and all that.



  Well, according to the Deep Gnome entry on page 15 of the FRCS, about two years ago several hundred svirfneblin were driven to the surface when Blingdenstone was overrun by drow-summoned demons.  They came to the surface in the north, in the Silver Marches, specifically around Silverymoon.  So I have a reason to be on the surface, but what concerns me more in the +3 ECL.  If I were to go with the svirfneblin, how would you want to run that, as you want us to start at level 1?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2003)

So, how many people are in up to now? Is there a place left, I would be interested. Dunno yet what I would do, but I would have time to do it Tommorow night (tonight, it is Return of the King  )


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 17, 2003)

*Calenthang Evenele*
Lawful Neutral Male Wood Elf Fighter (1)
Celebrates Mielikki
Age: 123
Height: 5’4”
Weight: 100lbs
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Brown
Skin: Copper

STR: 16 (3)
DEX: 16 (3)
CON: 12 (1)
INT: 12 (1)
WIS: 13 (1)
CHA: 12 (1)

HP: 11
AC: 19
~Touch: 13
~Flat-Footed: 15

(3) Fortitude: 2 + 1
(3) Reflex: 0 + 3
(1) Will: 0 + 1

(7) Initiative: 3 + 4
BA: 1
~(4) Grapple: 1 + 3

*Weapons*
Longsword - 5 (1d8+3) 19x2
Longbow - 4 (1d8) 20x3

*Skills*
(3) Climb: 3 + 4 – 4
(3) Handle Animal: 1 + 3 + 0
(2) Jump: 3 + 3 – 4
(3) Listen(cc): 1 + 0 + 2
(3) Ride: 3 + 0 + 0
(3) Search(cc): 1 + 0 + 2
(3) Spot(cc): 1 + 0 + 2
(-3) Swim: 3 + 2 – 8

*Feats*
Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Improved Initiative

*Special Abilities*
Magic Sleep Immunity
+2 Save vs. Enchantment
Low-Light Vision
+2 Listen, Search, & Spot
Weapon Proficient
Armor Proficient

*Languages*
Common
Elven
Chondathan
Sylvan

*Possessions*
*Chain Shirt*
~Type: Light
~AC Bonus: 4
~MAX DEX: 4
~Check Penalty: -2
~Speed: 30ft
~Weight: 25lbs
*Heavy Wooden Shield*
~AC Bonus: 2
~Check Penalty: -2
~Weight: 10lbs
*Longsword*
~Type: Slashing
~AB: 4 + 1
~Damage: 1d8+3
~Critical: 19x2
~Weight: 4lbs
*Longbow*
~Type: Piercing
~AB: 4
~Damage: 1d8
~Critical: 20x3
~Range: 100ft
~Weight: 3lbs
(20) *Arrows* (3lbs)
*Backpack* (2lbs)
*Waterskin* (4lbs)
*Flint & Steel * (0lbs)
*Whetstone * (1lb)
*Traveler’s Outfit * (5lbs)
(2) *Belt Pouches * (1lb)
*Copper Pan Flute* (3lbs)
*Potion of Invisibility* (0lbs)

Weight Carried: 61lbs (Light Load = 30ft)
Light Load: 76lbs or <
Medium Load: 77lbs – 153lbs
Heavy Load: 154lbs – 230lbs
Lift Over Head: 230lbs
Lift Off Ground: 460lbs
Push or Drag: 1150lbs

*Moneys*
GP – 54
SP – 9
CP – 8

*Background*
Born and raised in Cormanthor by a small nomadic clan of around fifty wood elves, Calenthang spent the winter months with his clan in Tangled Trees where he learned to use a longsword and longbow with expertise.
On one of his young adventurous outings by himself in the sprawling forest he met a satyr who taught him the Sylvan tongue, how to play the pan flute, and the teachings of Mielikki (something his guardians never neglected to do). The satyr made a gift of his reed pan flute to Calenthang on his death. The flute was later broken when fleeing from drow raiders.
Through his many summers his clan would trade with the humans of the Dalelands often and sometimes with the ever-increasing menace of surface drow.
During one of these dealings with drow of the Auzkovyn Clan gone awry, Calenthang was stationed as guard, where he saw fellow members of his clan and his childhood love slaughtered at the hands of his interloping cousins. His clan was later weeded out by the drow and he was forced to flee Cormanthor, all in his first century of life.
He has spent the beginnings of his second century traveling Faerun in despair and loneliness.

*Personality*
Calenthang despises drow, the chaos they create, and their gods. He is suspicious of the goddess Eilistraee and her followers, as they show a means of peace between drow elves and the other races. A means he is not ready to accept.
Calenthang considers his life a common elven cliché: A tragedy of the dark elves. He understands others have suffered just as much, if not more, at the hands of the drow; he therefore rarely shows his anger and remains modest and soft-spoken about all he does.
He is most at home in the forest. The peace and tranquility of nature reminds him of his life as it was. Calenthang remains a guardian of Nature and its laws (or lack thereof).

*Description*
Calenthang is a myriad of browns. His long brown hair covers his elven features: his almond-shaped hazel eyes and copper-toned complexion are caged behind long wisps; the tips of his ears are all that can be seen of them. His copper-colored chain clings to his muscular build, the metal catching and throwing light with his every step, his brown leather pants blend perfectly with his armor. He carries a sword on his left hip and a longbow on his back along with a quiver of arrows and large wooden shield, all themed in rich shades of brown, right down to the leather hilt-wrap of the longsword.


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

First off thanks for the grammar   lesson WizWrm, I had a feeling that wasn't the right way to put it.   

Velmont - Yes there would be room for you if you would like to join. That would make it 7. Only one slot left!

Regional gear & languages is fine, go ahead and use those. 

Isida - I would just run it as is. Your character will have some slight advantages in the beginning but it should even out in the long run as it will be quite some time before you start leveling compared to the others.   I've had someone run one this way in a campaign I ran before and it worked out alright so let's just go with that.

The starting region will be Daggerdale, and city will be the capital, Dagger Falls.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok then, I would start out as, say, a 1st level Wizard?  All right, a level 1 svirfneblin wizard will be up later tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

I might be willing to jump in on this...  Though I shall have to be honest, I do own this adventure but shockingly I have never read it.

More importantly I'm in Endur's "House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen" which is full of Drow clerics... *pounds head in to wall repeatedly* Plus everyone is indeed very much evil so this might be a truly different experience for me. 

5 times a week is not a problem...


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Greetings Brother Shatterstone. You would make 8 if indeed you believe your experience in Endur's game will not affect your performance in this game. The only reason that I consider it is because of the uniqueness of Endur's game, and the changes I will be adding into my own game. It will still be played mostly by the book, but the other adventures will be tied in as smoothly and seamlessly as possible, which should make for a different experience. I was up for taking over Eilos' position in Endur's game a few weeks back but my video card died on me and so I was unable to catch up with the thread and by the time I got things running again the idea of running this game came up and so decided it would be best not to join Endur's game in pursuit of my own. Without having read the adventure yourself, how much do you think Endur's version has deviated from the original adventure? Has he talked to any length about it in the OOC thread at all? I'd like to get some kind of bearing as to how much of the adventure you have experienced "as is" in the book itself and how much you may have experienced as well by the time we get there ourselves in game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

I started late, I've only been in it a few months, but my character started out at ECL 12, I’ve haven’t been to the surface but others in the party are upon raids to the surface right now…  I honestly think most of the game has been on the outskirts of the real adventure.

I honestly at the moment do not see any connection other than the title, as long as the game has been going on, 6th months, Endur's says we are only still in the first chapter...  

If there is a serious connection I can separate player knowledge from character knowledge...  My character in Endur's game, Kilcif, doesn't have a clue as to what's going on...


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, that sounds good. Since we're starting out at level 1 it'll be a bit before we get to the adventure anyway, we'll have some slightly unrelated adventures to run through first until we can get your levels up to where they should be. I would much prefer (as I'm sure all of you would as well) to see your characters grow from first level and have the relationships and bonds you will form grow from that point on. Jumping straight into a high level adventure with freshly created high level characters has never been my style.

Alright then. I'll close recruitment for the thread, and we can all work on getting our characters posted. I will be taking alternates though for any others still interested.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> I would much prefer (as I'm sure all of you would as well) to see your characters grow from first level and have the relationships and bonds you will form grow from that point on.



That at least should be new...   There isn't much of a relationship when you’re playing the only non-drow in the party. 


Anyone want to be siblings?


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm probably in too many games so I was holding my tongue on this one, but I'd be psyched to play one in the underdark. Put me down as Alt 1. I'd prefer to start a fighter or a halfling druid. I'm a very regular poster. 7 times a week is my style. (or is it my pathetic excuse for a life?)


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Aw don't feel bad, people with pathetic excuses for lives are the most dependable when it comes to these games!   Seriously though, you are officially down as Alt. 1. Hopefully Manzanita, Thels gets our game up and running again or you'll have one less game to worry about, lol. He should be starting up again shortly if he's cleared everything up that was going on. I'll see you in that game then, if we can't find a spot for you in this one.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

My version of COSQ deviates some.  The basics are all the same.  We're currently in chapter 1.  We should be in chapter 3 and/or 4 in six months.

The differences being 1) An evil elf party with limited clerical spellcasting is very different from a good party; 2) the evil party negotiates with many encounters that the good party would attack on sight;  3)All the stuff in Mantol Derith was introductory stuff based on the Menzo boxed set and not in the module 4) I modified various NPCs/monsters for 3.5 and I dropped PRCs from the NPCs; and 5) I made minor changes for story consistency and plot hooks.     

I think it would be possible for Brother Shatterstone to play in your game without any problems.  Biggest issue would be the various traps, especially since his character in my game is likely to stumble over most of the traps.  So if he played a character who wasn't involved in trap detection and who maybe had some ranks in Knowledge Underdark to cover his background knowledge of the module, I think he'd be fine.  



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Greetings Brother Shatterstone. You would make 8 if indeed you believe your experience in Endur's game will not affect your performance in this game. The only reason that I consider it is because of the uniqueness of Endur's game, and the changes I will be adding into my own game. It will still be played mostly by the book, but the other adventures will be tied in as smoothly and seamlessly as possible, which should make for a different experience. I was up for taking over Eilos' position in Endur's game a few weeks back but my video card died on me and so I was unable to catch up with the thread and by the time I got things running again the idea of running this game came up and so decided it would be best not to join Endur's game in pursuit of my own. Without having read the adventure yourself, how much do you think Endur's version has deviated from the original adventure? Has he talked to any length about it in the OOC thread at all? I'd like to get some kind of bearing as to how much of the adventure you have experienced "as is" in the book itself and how much you may have experienced as well by the time we get there ourselves in game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin, see above, if I shall be an issue please let me know...


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

That sounds great. Thanks for the explanation Endur. It certainly does sound like it would be a very different experience for you. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> That sounds great. Thanks for the explanation Endur. It certainly does sound like it would be a very different experience for you. Welcome aboard.



Cool thanks. 

If no one wants to play siblings, is their any chance of playing something unique?  I was thinking either a Saurial or a lizardfolk.  I can do a Saurial as low as a ECL: 4 (including LA +2 and 2 levels of Humanoid, but without a class level)  A lizardfolk, I can do as a ECL 3, with a LA +1 and 2 levels of Humanoid, but without a class level.)

please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey Bro, you could be my sibling, if you want to be a svirfneblin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, this is a rough, unfinished version of my character.

*Meekis Mushroom-hunter*
*Male Svirfneblin (Deep Gnome) Wizard 1*
Neutral Good
B]Str:[/B] 6 -2 ( points, -2 racial)     
*Dex:* 17 +3 ( points, +2 racial)             
*Con:* 13 +1 ( points)                
*Int:* 18 +4 (16 points)        
*Wis:* 16 +3 ( points, +2 racial)            
*Cha:* 4 -3 (0 points, -4 racial)      

*HP:*  5 (1d4+1)
*AC:*  18 (+3 Dex, +4 racial dodge, +1 size, touch 14, flat-footed 11)
*Init:*  +3 (+3 Dex)
*BAB:*  +1
*Grap:*  -3
*Speed* 20 ft. (base 20, load ??, no armor)

*Fort:*  +4 (+0 base, +1 ability, +2 racial, +1 Survivor)                    
*Ref:*  +5 (+0 base, +3 ability, +2 racial)                   
*Will:*  +7 (+2 base, +3 ability, +2 racial)   
(+2 vs. illusions) 

*BAB:*  +0
*Melee Attack:*  -1 
*Melee Weapon:*  -1, Small club, 1d4-2/x2, or +0, MW Small dagger, 1d3-2, 19-20/x2, bludgeoning.
*Ranged Attack*  +4
*Ranged Weapon:*  +4, Small light crossbow, 1d6, 19-20/x2, piercing, 80 ft. range.

*Appearance*
*Size:*  Small 
*Height:*  3'6" tall
*Weight:*  46 lbs 
*Age:*  76 years old
*Hair:*  no hair (bald)
*Eyes:*  dark gray eyes
*Skin:*  stone gray 

*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Undercommon, Draconic, Terran, Elven

*Skills*  (24 skill points) 
+3 *Concentration* (2 ranks, +1 Con)
+8 *Craft (alchemy)* (4 ranks, +4 Int)
+10/12 *Hide* (+4 Dex, +4 size, +2 racial/additional +2 in darkened underground areas)
+8 *Knowledge (arcana)* (4 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 *Knowledge (dungeoneering)* (2 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 *Knowledge (Underdark geography)* (2 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 *Knowledge (Underdark local)* (2 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 *Knowledge (nature)* (2 ranks, +4 Int)
+8 *Spellcraft* (4 ranks, +4 Int)
+6 *Survival* (2 cc ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Survivor)
+10 *Listen* (+3 Wis, +2 racial, +2 Alertness, +3 from bat familiar)
+5 *Spot* (+3 Wis, +2 Alertness) 

*Feats*
Survivor – Grants +1 bonus on Fortitude save, and +2 on Survival checks
Alertness – +2 to Listen and Spot checks when familiar is within 5 ft.

*Racial Traits:* 
- Darkvision 120ft. 
- Spell-like abilities 1/day _speak with animals_ (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), _blindness_ (DC 12), _blur_ (DC 12), and _disguise self_ (DC 11)
- Stonecunning (+2 racial bonus to notice unusual stonework, automatic Search check within 10 ft. of stonework traps, and intuit depth)
- Continuous _nondetection_ (caster level 1) – must make caster level check (1d20 + caster level) against DC 12 to use divinations against Meekis or his gear.
- Spell resistance 11
- +4 dodge bonus against all creatures
- +2 racial bonus on all saving throws
- +2 racial bonus on Hide checks (improves to +4 in darkened undergrounds areas)
- Weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammer)
- +2 racial saving throw versus illusions
- +1 to the DC of illusions cast by Meekis
- +1 racial attack bonus against kobolds and goblinoids)
- +2 racial bonus on Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks.

*Wizard Abilities* 
- Scribe scroll – gains the _scribe scroll_ feat for free
- Summon familiar – Meekis has summoned a bat familiar called Softsqueek

*Spells Prepared*
0th- 
1st- 
2nd- 

*Spellbook*
*DC* - +4, +5 for illusions*
*0th*- _acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound*, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue._
*1st*- _color spray*, identify, mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, silent image*, shield._

*Softsqueek*, bat familiar
*Diminutive Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:*  1d8 (3 hit points)
*Initiative:*  +2
*Speed:*  5 ft., fly 40 ft. (good)
*Armor Class:*  17 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 16, flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-17
*Attack:* – 
*Full Attack:* – 
*Space/Reach:*  1 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* – 
*Special Qualities:*  Blindsense 20 ft., low-light vision, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link
*Saves:*  Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:*  Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 4
*Skills:*  Hide +14, Listen +8*, Move Silently +6, Spot +8*
*Feats:*  Alertness

*Blindsense (Ex):*  A bat notices and locates creatures within 20 feet.  Opponents still have 100% concealment against a creature with blindsense.

*Skills:*  *A bat has a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.  These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.  


Write at least two paragraphs of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

If you are updating your character after completing part of an adventure here in this forum, add a paragraph in here that summarizes some of the things that have happened so far, like a short diary or adventure summary from your own PC's perspective. If the character has earned any experience points, this is a good place to make a note of them too.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday.

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like clones that bought duplicate Adventurer Outfits from the exact same clothing store!!

Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Small light crossbow (left shoulder, 2lbs, 35gp)  
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh my, you couldn't have picked a worse race to want to be than lizard-folk.    It so happens the first adventure heavily features these creatures! Now without spoiling anything there is a way things could work out but it could be very difficult from a roleplaying POV to get through the adventure to that point. Maybe a Fey type creature would work better? <hint hint>


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Bro, you could be my sibling, if you want to be a svirfneblin.



I might take you up on that.   Then again I'm not sure how many times I'm going to mispell thing'a'ma'jiggy, or svirfneblin, or what ever you call it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Maybe a Fey type creature would work better? <hint hint>



You'll have to ask Isida about my concept of a fey type character... 

Is the Saurial a no go also?


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

On the Saurial it depends... I'm assuming it's a half human/half lizard-folk sorta thing? I almost thought it was Fey-like as well from the sound of it. I'm sorry but I can swear I saw something about them in my reading earlier but looking back through my books I can't find it again!   If you could get me a book and page number about them I can look those over for you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

Do you have Dragon #282?  They're in there.  Or you could just click this link...

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frx/20030528a


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I'd hafta root through my Dragons to see if I do, but if this link is all I need thats fine too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Do you have Dragon #282?  They're in there.  Or you could just click this link...
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frx/20030528a



close it's 292.  and thanks for the link it keeps me from scanning the text on a 6-page article.


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Ah now I remember where I read about them. In the entry on Finder Wyvernspur in Faiths & Pantheons heh. This kinda character could work well if Verbatim does end up going with a priest of Finder. Sure you can go ahead and make one. Which type were you thinking of being?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Which type were you thinking of being?



Probably a Bladeback.   but a Finhead might work also be interesting. 

No level correct?


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Right, that should keep you at an even ECL with Isida, keeping XP calculation a little more streamlined.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Right, that should keep you at an even ECL with Isida, keeping XP calculation a little more streamlined.



Works for me.   I'm going to go for a Finhead.

Isida, I know your half done, but I wouldn't object to a sibling still, so how about it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh BTW: the Saurial do not get racial hit dice so I will only be an ECL: 3 (which was easier to figure out in the web version)

I'll have my character up sometime tomorrow, or well later today.


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

In that case if you choose to do so you can make your character 1st level. You don't have to if you prefer not, but it would make XP a bit quicker to calculate. No problem though if you prefer not to, it's not that big of a deal  I'm not even sure what everyone will choose to be yet so other wacky ECL's may result from that too. We'll see.

(But of course remember if you choose to add that level it'll make your character effectively ECL +3 instead of +2)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> In that case if you choose to do so you can make your character 1st level.



I will have a class though at the moment I'm not sure which.  I will need to see rather or not Isida wants to join the dark side.  

Speaking of which, Isida if you would rather have a different subspecies let me know.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow, this is gonna be a seriously wierd party! I think I'm going to try to make things a little more normal, though, and stick with a human character (although I am kind of tempted to be a Tiefling, I thikn I'll resist). I'm going to go with a Rogue, with plans to take some Fighter levels quite early on and maybe eventually aim for the Shadowdancer prestige class (if that's cool with you, Majin). 

 Since I'm going with a Human I'd be very happy to co-ordinate with anybody else and be siblings - and even if not, then I'm sure we can qork in some kind of background ties. I'll have an advanced draft of my character up by the end of the day.


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Shadowdancer would be fine Chaos. I have a Ranger in one of Mith's games that has aspirations of being one himself for rather interesting reasons. Would be interesting as well to see a different persons take on the prestige class. I'm all for it.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 18, 2003)

Since I went and saw RoTK yesterday, I'm so amped up right now it isn't funny, but instead of trying to remake Gimli, I will stick to my original plans.

Since we have a bard and a sauril, I'm thinking I will go ahead and be a human. Is there any chance I could actually be a Wyvernspur, or related to the family in some way? It isn't a biggie, but wanted to ask all the same.

Also, I'd be willing to have a joint history/family ties with anyone that would like to do that also. Just let me know and we can figure something out.

As far as advanced plans go, I'll proly take a lvl or two of bard along the way, in homage to Finder, but depending on how things unfold, I might just stay full priest with bard tendencies.

I don't have my book in front of me, so forgive this question, is Perform a cc skill for a priest? Just wondering as since Finder was a bard in life, I think he would encourage his followers to learn the arts as part of their training.

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Sure, why the hell not? You're all heroes here. Everyone should feel particularly special if thats something they are comfortable with roleplaying. Although Finder is a relatively new god and isn't that well known yet, being of direct lineage to the family may attract quite extreme prejudice from any card carrying member of Moander's faction. Just fair warning if you would like to go that route. 

As for Perform being cc or not, it is indeed cc for Clerics, but in the spirit of your god I don't see a problem with making it a class skill as long as everyone else in the group doesn't. I'd like to do my best to accomodate everyone so they get the most enjoyment possible out of their characters, remember you'll be stuck with them for a looooong time!  As long as it doesn't border on abuse I see no problem with little things here and there, again its very in the spirit of the character so pending there are no disagreements among the rest of the party, go ahead and make it a class skill.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 18, 2003)

Schweet...then I will begin work on the char and get it out as soon as I can. *cursing for not having books here at work*

As far as the abuse goes, I won't suddenly start saying that Finder has to answer my prayers since we're related. I'm not that crazy...well, not that crazy today...

Thanks for the nod of approvalon the skill, and hopefully, no one will mind, especially since Perform is pretty weak in the grand scheme of things, but for the char, it would/will be a big part of his life.

Now, any takers on the joint background? With any human or sauril, I think we could make it work...

V

_The dragon is closing in on you all, and the smell of sulfur hangs heavy in the air around you. What do you do?

V: I draw my trumpet and aim it towards the dragon.

Party: A trumpet? You're nuts!!!!

V: Not this time...remember that week I spent crafting? Say hello to my little friend...a Horn of Blasting!!! _


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 18, 2003)

Caelbryn
Male Human Rogue 1st lvl
Chaotic Good
Str 12	(+1) 	pts 4 
Dex 16 	(+3)	pts 10	
Con 13	(+1)	pts 5
Int 16	(+3)	pts 10	
Wis 8 	(-1)	pts 0
Cha 14   (+2)	pts 6	

Hit Points 7
AC 15 (16 w/dodge), Touch 13 (14 w/dodge), Flat 12
Init +3 
BAB +0, Grap + 1
Speed 30ft (base 30ft, light armour)
Fort + 1, Ref + 5, Will + 1

+ 1 Melee, short sword, 1d6 + 1, 19-20/x2 
+ 3 Ranged, Composite Shortbow, 1d6, 20/ x3, 70ft range inc 

Medium-Size, 6'2" tall, 160 1bs wt, 19 yrs old
Black hair, dull red eyes, sallow skin

Speaks Common, Mulhorandi, Chondathan, and Damaran

+7 Sleight of Hand (4)
+7 Bluff (4)  
+6 Use Magic Device (4)
+4 Diplomacy (2) 
+7 Hide (4) 
+7 Move Silently (4) 
+1 Listen (2) 
+1 Spot (2) 
+4 Perform (Dance) (2)
+7 Open Lock (4) 
+7 Search (4)
+7 Disable Device (4)  
+7 Tumble (4)
+3 Climb (2)
+4 Gather Information (2)


Feats

Iron Will (+2 to will saves)
Dodge

Rogue Abilities

- Sneak Attack +1d6
- Trapfinding (may use search skill to find traps and magic traps with DC higher than 20)


	Caelbryn’s father was a Red Wizard of moderate power and influence, who dabbled extensively in the art of demonology. His mother was a slave, and was soon forgotten and discarded after Caelbryn's cocneption, though shje returned for long enough to leave him on his father's doorstep. Hoping for a talented boy who could be trained into a worthy apprentice and aide, his father took him in. He never had much love for his son, and never took perosnal care of him. He preferred to leave him in the care of one of his servants until the age when he could be trained in wizardry. His childhood was, therefore, lonely – his father had little interest in anything but his studies, and Caelbryn had little love for magic. Once his father discovered his lack of particular aptitude for or interest in the Art, he lost interest in him and eventually threw him out. He therefore ran away, and found his way over the border of Thay and into neighbouring Aglarond. He certainly was not prepared to humble himself by asking his father to reconsider.
	From there, he has wandered across most of the Eastern Realms. Rarely has he lingered in one place, and he has tried to keep his head down and stay uninvolved in local events. He has existed mainly by the ‘charity’ of strangers (read: their lack of caution with their personal possessions), and for some time he eked out a happy enough existence in this manner. Recently, though, he has become rather dissatisfied with his aimless roaming. He ha sfelt a need to exert his influence on the world, to make something of himself, and also to influence others. He has therefore begun to seek out work and, preferably, companionship.

 [Character diary/ EXP to be updated when there is something to note]

	Caelbryn is generally cheerful, and can usually see the funny side of a situation. He believes strongly in the power of personal choice, and he is also something of an altruist – though this is not necessarily obvious at first meeting. He does, however, have a tendency to be rather insensitive and, however well-meaning, he does have a tendency to go about helping people (whether emotionally or materially) in the wrong way. That is not to say he is stupid – he certainly isn’t – but he is rather self-centred and often fails to take in to account that others see things in a different way to himself. 
	His manner is charming, and impeccably polite. He is confident, though rarely arrogant. Many who know him would be likely to affectionately refer to him as an ‘incorrigible rogue’, or something similar. He certainly does have a rather roguish, mischievous spark – which is hardly helped by his tendency to almost subconsciously chat up every woman he meets and considers to be moderately attractive. 

 	Caelbryn is good looking – tall, dark, handsome and well-dressed. He has long, black hair which he wears in a pony tail, and a short, well-trimmed beard. He has dark, brooding eyes the colour of dried blood - but they bely his nature, and often contain a twinkle of mirth. He dresses in black, with a charcoal grey cloak. 

Leather armour (worn, 10lb) 10 gp 
Traveller’s Outfit (worn, 5lb)

Short Sword (belt left, 2lb) 10gp 
Flask of Firewine (belt front, 1 ½lb) 2sp, 3cp

Composite Shortbow (left shoulder, 2lb) 75gp
Quiver (right shoulder) 1gp
 40 Arrows (Quiver) 2gp
Backpack (centre back) 2gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5lb) 1sp  

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4lb) 1gp
5 Torches (backpack, 5lb)  5cp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack) 2cp
Caltrops	(backpack, 2lb) 1gp
Scroll Case (backpack, ½ lb) 1gp
3 Tindertwigs (backpack) 3gp
50ft Silk Rope (backpack, 5lb) 10gp
Thieves' Tools (backpack, 1lb) 30 gp

Scroll of Identify (1st) (scroll case)
Scroll of Cure Light Wounds (1st) (scroll case)
Scroll of Charm Person (1st) (scroll case)
Scroll of Disguise Self (1st)  (scroll case)
Scroll of Comprehend Languages (1st) (scroll case)
Scroll of Colour Spray (1st) (scroll case)
Scroll of Invisibility (3rd) (scroll case)

Coins- 32gp, 6sp, 0cp (pouch)

 Total Weight - 40 lb (Light Load) 

Light Load - 0-43 lbs. 
Medium Load - 44-86 lb. 
Heavy Load - 87-130 lb.


----------



## Majin (Dec 18, 2003)

Thats fine Chaos. This group is shaping up to be rather "unique" lol. I'll check over your character sheet in a bit. Make any other changes you need to before then and I'll go over it to make sure everything checks out alright.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 18, 2003)

I have chosen my concept, it will be an hunter form the north. A moon elf Ranger. I am aiming for arcane archer PrC. I have started it and should post it tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

How many people besides Velmont are looking at making rangers?

I'm curious as my sense of smell, scent, and tracking seem like a natural combination.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 18, 2003)

As I have been making this character up, I'm beginning to wonder if I should just make him a pure bard at first, and then work in the clerical aspects of his faith. Any thoughts on that?

As it stands now, his domains are Renewal and Scalykind, and I was thinking that he could have recieved his clerical training with the Saurils,especially since they see themselves as his "protected" people.

One last question, and I will stop rambling so much.

Since Cormyr's items were not something that Ayden would really use, including the weapons, I took the banded mail and sold it for 50% of its value like the book said. This allowed me to buy his gear, even the stuff I'm pretty sure may seem useless to the rest of the party..

I just wanted to know if that was okay with you for doing it.

V


----------



## Velmont (Dec 19, 2003)

Sielwoodan Velantien
Male Moon Elf Ranger 1st lvl
Chaotic Good
Str 14  6pts +2
Dex 17  8pts +3
Con 12  6pts +1
Int 14  6pts +2
Wis 14  6pts +2
Cha 11  3pts  0

Hit Points 9
AC 17, Touch 13, Flat 14
Init +3 
BAB +1, Grap +3
Speed 30 (base 30, load 47.5/58-116-175, light)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +2

+3 Melee, Handaxe, 1d6+2, 20/x3
+3 Melee, Pick, Light, 1d4+2, 20/x4
+3 Melee, Hammer, Light, 1d4+2, 20/x2
+3 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2
+4 Ranged, Migthy Composite Longbow +2, 1d8+2, 20/x3, 110'r
+4 Ranged, Hammer, Light, 1d4+2, 20/x2 20'r
+4 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2 10'r

Sizecategory, 5'5" tall, 142 lbs wt, 127 yrs old
Short Deep Blue hair, Light Green eyes, White Silvered skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Chondatan, Illuskan, Sylvan

+5 Climb (3)
+3 Heal (1)
+1 Handle Animal (1)
+5 Jump (3)
+3 Knowledge(Nature) (1)
+4 Knowledge(Geography) (2)
+7 Listen (3)
+6 Hide (3)
+6 Move Silently (3)
+4 Ride (1)
+7 Search (3)
+7 Spot (3)
+6 Survival (4)
+4 Use Rope (1)

Feats
Track
Point Blank Shot

Racename Traits
+2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf ’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

Classname Abilities
Wild Empathy
Favored Enemy (+2 Magical Beast)

Special 
Felgrim
Male Mule
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats: Alertness, Endurance
Environment: Warm plains
Organization: Domesticated
Challenge Rating: 1
Advancement: —
Level Adjustment: —
Mules are sterile crossbreeds of donkeys and horses. A mule is similar to a light horse, but slightly stronger and more agile.

Combat
A mule’s powerful kick can be dangerous.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
Skills: Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

Equipement
Chain Shirt (worn, 25 lbs wt)
Cold Weather Outfit (worn, 7 lbs wt)

Handaxe, Cold Iron (belt front left, 3 lbs wt) 
Pick, Light (belt front right, 3 lbs wt)
Dagger (belt left, 1 lb wt) 
Hammer, light (belt back right, 2 lbs wt)
Pouch, belt (belt right, 0.5 lbs wt) 

Migthy Composite Longbow (+2) (left shoulder, 3 lbs wt) 
Quiver (20 arrows) (right shoulder, 3 lbs wt)

Coins- 9gp, 8sp, 8cp (pouch, ??wt)

Bit & Bridle (Mule, 1 lb wt)
Saddle Pack (Mule's back, 20 lbs wt)

Backpack (Saddle Pack, 2 lbs wt)
Quiver (20 arrows) (Saddle Pack, 3 lbs wt)
Quiver (20 arrows) (Saddle Pack, 3 lbs wt)
Trail Rations- 5 days (Saddle Pack, 5 lbs wt)
Waterskin- water (Saddle Pack, 4 lbs wt)
Waterskin- water (Saddle Pack, 4 lbs wt)

Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lbs wt)
Sunrod- 5 (backpack, 5 lb wt)
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lb wt)
Rope, silk (50 ft.) (backpack, 5 lbs wt)
Grappling Hook (backpack, 4 lbs wt)
Piton- 10 (backpack, 5 lbs wt)
Whetstone (backpack, 1 lb wt)
Antitoxin (backpack, 1 lb wt)

Total Weight: 
Without backpack: 47.5 lbs
With Backpack: 71.5 lbs
Load: 58/116/175
Mule Weight: 66 lbs
Mule's Load: 230/460/690

History
Sielwoodan is born in Olostin's Hold. His father was guide for the humans who needed to wander in the Forest and on the Lost Peaks. During the first years of his live, he was staying home with his mother. He was pretty alone because of his elven blood. Rare was the humans who wanted to play with him, and none wanted to become his friend. When he reached the fifty, his father allow him to travel with him. It is from that time he starts to learn his way. He had the chance to travel in the wood. He immediatly loved the wood. He felt at home and the silence of the forest made him forget all his trouble. He was travelling with his father, and he loved that.

Twenty years ago, he left with his father to some dark place of the forest. The one who engaged them needed a rare herb only found in the more shadowy part of the High Forest. They travelled far from civilsation of any sort, and they were in the middle of a goblin territory. While the human was taking some herbs, the small troop was attack by worg. They could get away, but his father had received a mortal wound. He died two day after. Sielwoodan guide the human to safety and he left the civilsation up to the Lost Peak, where he became reclusive. After almost twenty year, he left his mountain and start to travel the world, so ending his mourning.

Sielwoodan travel without goals or aspiration. He doesn't talk much and prefer to stay in company of Felgrim rather than to stay in a populate place. He sells his skills as a living, making a good guide. In social situation, he may sometimes look harsh in his tone and words, but his action stay kind. He generally see the bad side of things rather than the good one.

A tall elf wearing some clean rags is standing near a mule. He looks like as if he had travel a lot in hasardous region without taking a break.


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

Yep that was fine Verbatim. About the Cleric/Bard thing, I won't stop you if thats what you wish to do, but do take notice that the party right now lacks a healer, and a multiclassed one may fall behind with whats needed.

NarlethDrider, are you still interested in joining? I'll give you a couple days to respond, if not your spot will go to Manzanita.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2003)

I do have one question:

Do I take my equipment for Level 3 cause of my ECL or do you want me to just have 1st level equipment?  (I'm cool either way.)

My character should be done tomorrow, I got word from Isida that I will not be having a sibling.  Well not in less someone else decides to play a saurial.


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

I haven't gotten the chance to sit down and go over Chaos' character yet but I believe he gave himself the ECL extra starting gold to purchase all those scrolls  so yes you should go ahead and take the extra money. It may be quite a challenge in the area of hitpoints for you high ECL guys for awhile, so you need every advantage you can get


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmm... That was my sole question.  Or rather, two questions.  Because if we were to get our ECL in gold, that would be cool...  

My other question would be about the hit points.  I'm not asking for feats or skill points or anything, but I'm just wondering if we ECL people couldn't get a few extra hit points as we go up in level.  Even just each level, not right away.  So, when everyone else is level two, I'm still a 1st level wizard, but effectively a 4th level character, but with 2nd level wizard hit points...  Would that be ok?  'Cause I don't want to die, but nor do I want to cheese off the DM or the other players.


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmm, sorry but I think I'm gonna hafta deal out my first "no" on this one. I do realize that the hitpoints can be an issue, but I believe the system is designed with this in mind. All the extra bonuses high ECL characters get are supposed to offset that. Use your abilities wisely and you'll do fine.  The extra money can help a bit to start your character off with some protection that normal characters wouldnt be able to afford, thus hopefully keeping your characters slightly better protected so they don't lose those oh so precious hitpoints. Choose wisely


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2003)

That's cool Majin.  I'll just go splurge for that ring of protection now...


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 19, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten the chance to sit down and go over Chaos' character yet but I believe he gave himself the ECL extra starting gold to purchase all those scrolls




 Nah, the scrolls are my bonus regional equipment. Entry two under Thay, 'six first level scrolls and one second level scroll'. If I get extra cash for my ECL, I guess I'll get myself some masterwork studded leather. In fact, masterwork everything sounds good... and potions... let's have some potions...


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

Ah, so thats where they came from. Again I apologize I haven't had a chance to go over the sheets yet. I'll do that now and post Ok'ing everything or with any issues I might find within a few hours.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 19, 2003)

I will stick to being a priest, with Bard like tendencies, as I know the group will eventually need a full time priest. Plus the domains of Finder I've picked offer some pretty cool abilities all in all.

My wife and I are about to have to leave to get our son from Ohio, but we should be back by tomorrow afternoon. I will relook over the sheet when I get back, and turn it in for you then, if that is okay.

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

Sure that'd be fine Verbatim. Everyones characters so far seem to check out alright. (Isida I'm assuming your character is still in the works so I didn't run through yours yet, just give me an ok when your ready. 

Velmont & Chaos - If you could, in the area where you have total weight that your carrying please add the numbers for Light/Medium/Heavy loads for easy reference. And that should do it for you guys.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm obviously not done, and it might take me another day or two to get done because I'm traveling back home for winter break.  During the weekend at least.


----------



## Majin (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok np, some don't even have initial rough drafts up yet, so take your time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That's cool Majin.  I'll just go splurge for that ring of protection now...



Heh Heh, I have a +4 ring of protection built in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2003)

Majin, okay boss, I need a ruling myself, looks like the article is right and that I do indeed have two levels of Humaniod and a +2 Level adjustment, over all ECL:4.  


Now I have the fallowing questions:

I know I have max hit points at first level, but what about my second level?

Also it says I have a total of 7 skill points to spread across 3 skills, but it doesn’t say anything about rather or not I will have an intelligence bonus.  That’s a major disadvantage as even first level characters with only 2 skill points a level have a 8 skill points at first level and 10 and second level if that have no bonus or negative.  So do you want to do it as above with no changes or:

Do it like lizardfolk (2 + INT) x 5

Wait in till I level up and do my first class level as a true first level (SP + INT) x 4

Do the 7 skill points but add my INT bonus, etc.


----------



## Majin (Dec 20, 2003)

As for the hitpoints I would say just keep it as normal, full hp for the first level + Con, and d8+con for the 2nd. Go head and add you Int bonus for the skills.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm obviously not done, and it might take me another day or two to get done because I'm traveling back home for winter break.  During the weekend at least.



Does that mean finals are done now?   

Majin, what about multiplying skill points, are we going to do that at first class level or never?  (I just want to make sure I know what I'm getting myself into.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2003)

Does a Saurial have a skill multiplier at first level, i.e.: (7+INT) X *??*...?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Does a Saurial have a skill multiplier at first level, i.e.: (7+INT) X *??*...?



Nope this is all it states:



> Base Hit Dice: Finheads have 2d8 Hit Dice in addition to Hit Dice from their character levels. These Hit Dice give them a starting base attack bonus of +1, Fortitude base save of +0, Reflex base save of +3, Will base save of +0, 7 skill points (class skills for these skill points are Balance, Craft [any], and Jump), and 1 feat (usually spent on Alertness).




Doesn't list a multiplier, an INT bonus just nothing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2003)

Help me out here...
A 1st level Saurial has:
2d8+CON(mod) hit points
Base attack of +1
Fort:0+CON(mod)
Reflex:3+DEX(mod)
Will:0+WIS(mod)
and 7+INT(mod) skill points...

This reminds me of the minotaur I played he started out as a level 1 Minotaur and I had to multiclass to become a fighter. This may be the case, and if so, the basic multi-classing stats should apply when you level... i.e. 1st lvl Saurial, 1st lvl Cleric (or whatever you chose).

I'm probably totally wrong here, the Saurial is new to me...


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

We just got back in from the trip, as the snow going through Ohio and West Virginia really put a damper on our travel, as did my wife's getting sick on the way out there.

Long and short of it is that as soon as I can get more than five minutes to myself on the keyboard, god bless five year olds, I will get Ayden posted.

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey sorry I wasnt here to respond earlier, just got back from seeing Return of the King for the second time  

About your Sauriel. My interpretation of the rules is that a character gets x4 to his skill points at 1st level and only at 1st level, so technically since your character has no class level yet, he will gain his x4 skills once he reaches 1st level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Help me out here...
> A 1st level Saurial has:
> 2d8+CON(mod) hit points
> Base attack of +1
> ...



Looks right to me.




			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the minotaur I played he started out as a level 1 Minotaur and I had to multiclass to become a fighter.



You don't really Multiclass as their is no penalty for when you end up with more levels in your class or in the case of a Minotaur a Humanoid 6/ fighter 1.  Also you can’t go and take a 7th level of Humanoid.  The race isn’t a class it’s really just hit points.  Of course I’m still consider a 4th level character for gaining classes and experience.



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> This may be the case, and if so, the basic multi-classing stats should apply when you level... i.e. 1st lvl Saurial, 1st lvl Cleric (or whatever you chose).



They usally do not, like your Minotaur or at least the Minotaurs in  savage speices they get racail skills and only get the (SP + INT) per a level afterwards.  Minotaur get a (2 + INT) x 9.

Majin, hey I'm going to finish my Saurial but I might not play it as the skill points are really distressing.  I'll also make up a Grimlock, and with will be a bigger help in the Underdark.  Plus we already have a ranger and that's what the Saurial race just calls to me as.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Hey sorry I wasnt here to respond earlier, just got back from seeing Return of the King for the second time




Guessing that its only a fair movie...  



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> About your Sauriel. My interpretation of the rules is that a character gets x4 to his skill points at 1st level and only at 1st level, so technically since your character has no class level yet, he will gain his x4 skills once he reaches 1st level.



works for me and can ignore most of my last post.   (Though I still might roll up a grimlock just in case.)


----------



## Majin (Dec 21, 2003)

Quit fair indeed.   

Right, so you would gain the 7+Int for skills twice. One for each humanoid level, then just tough it out until you reach first level for the big payoff.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone, you're right of course, that was a long time ago (it seems, anyway), I've completely forgotten how to run a monster class...
Majin cleared it up for me.
I'm going to go back to the wall now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Right, so you would gain the 7+Int for skills twice.



I'm pretty sure I'm only suppose to get the 7 +INT once as more than once would lead to more skills than most class get.


----------



## Majin (Dec 21, 2003)

Hmm if that is the way that other monster races with multiple levels of humanoid work as well then your right. I myself havent had a whole lot of experience with them, I just figured "2 humanoid levels, 2 skill increases, just another thing that justifies the higher ECL".

Just try to remember, all the PCs with ECL +'s, you have a longer wait to level up for a reason. It's not a disadvantage but a balancing agent. You get lots of extra things to counter-balance all that extra xp you have to earn to level up. 

Anyone else have more experience with that sorta thing that could clarify?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Races usually have core skills that they pick from that are multiplied those taking their 1st level class (x4) away.  If you look at the 3.5 monster manual at the section called *"creature name" as characters* you will see their skill choices and their multiplies.  Examples included, bugbears, lizardfolk. 

The way we are doing it is probably wrong but it does work, or I can use the book Savage Species as a way to figure out what they should be...  But if we do that my starting selection of skills need to be added to, as I will quickly max allot of skills at second level.

Savage Species
Humanoids gain skills at: (2 + INT) x (HD+3)
So I would gain (2+2) x (2+3) = 20 Skill points


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

*Ayden Wyvernspur; Priest of Finder*

Name: Ayden Wyvernspur
Male Human Priest 1st lvl
Chaotic Good
Str 10    (+0) 
Dex 12  (+1)
Con 11  (+0)
Int 14    (+2)
Wis 16  (+3)
Cha 16  (+3)

Hit Points 8
AC 15, Touch 11, Flat 14
Init +1 
BAB +0, Grap +0
Speed 30 (20 in armor)

(base 30, Medium 34-66, Light Armor)

Light Load under 34lb
Medium Load 34-66lb *currently at medium capacity w 45lbs*
Heavy Load 67-100lb

Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +6

+0 Melee, quarterstaff, 1d6, 20/x2

Medium, 5'11" tall, 165 wt, 26 yrs old
Brown hair, Hazel eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Chondothan, Common, Elvish, Draconic

+6 Concentration (4) 
+5 Diplomacy (2)
+7 Heal (4) 
+4 Knowledge (Arcana) (2)
+4 Knowledge (Religion) (2)
+5 (+7*) Perform (String) (2) *when using M.W. Violin
+5 Perform (Wind) (2)
+3 Spellcraft (2)

Feats
-Scribe Scroll (Create magical scroll, in Ayden’s case, it would look like a musical score)
-Discipline (Difficult to distract, by spell or blow.  +1 bonus to Will, +2 bonus to Concentration checks)

Racename Traits
-base speed 30`
-1 extra feat at 1st level
-4 extra skill points at 1st; 1 extra skill point at each additional level

Classname Abilities
-Proficient with all simple weapons, with all types of armor, and with shields.
-Chaotic Good aura
-Can cast divine spells
-Can spontaneous cast healing spells from those selected for each day.
-Turn Undead.
-1 per day if Ayden falls under 0hps, regain 1d8+chr bonus h.p. (Renewal Domain ability)
-Rebuke or command reptilian creatures and snakes as an evil cleric rebukes or commands undead. (Scalykind Domain ability)


Spells Prepared
0th- Create Water; Detect Magic, Light 
1st- Comprehend Languages; Bless; Charm Person (D)

Ayden Wyvernspur’s childhood was everything that a spoiled noble could ask for. He was taught by the finest of tutors, allowed to pursue his interests at his leisure, and most importantly, he was only tasked with keeping the dignity of his family’s name. However, after the Time of Troubles, that task became a larger challenge than one would expect as with his distant uncle’s sudden elevation to the status of a god, Finder Wyvernspur’s shadow stretched long over the city of Immersea, and his kin as well. 

Ayden began to hear Finder’s call when he was in his early teens, but was hesitant to make the long journey to the Lost Vale to receive his training. Finally running out of excuses on the eve of his twentieth summer, Ayden loaded a pack for travel and took his first steps in answering the call in his heart.

Once there, Ayden would spend five years with the saurials learning the ways of a priest, while strengthening his already natural skill with music. When his time to leave arrived, Ayden left with little more than he arrived with, but had a new outlook on life. He had cast aside the shackles he feared his name had created for him and now sought out those whose fear kept them from unlocking their true potential.  

<< Place holder for upcoming updates>>

Current XP: 0

Ayden can best be described as an open book. He speaks his mind freely and while he tries not to offend anyone in the process, you can’t please everyone all of the time. Luckily, his smile and easy laugh tends to make him friends much faster than enemies.

As a novice priest, Ayden still has his doubts if this was the road he was meant to walk. His prayers for help have always been granted, but he is still afraid that if he is found lacking, it will be at a time when his help is needed the most.

When traveling on the road, Ayden dresses in a stylish, but functional set of traveling clothes. His holy symbol is always around his neck, and when he draws his violin to play in the mornings, he can feel his god around him then as well. He has a finely crafted chain mesh shirt that he carries packed away, should the need for extra protection arise, but feels that it fits much better in his pack than across his shoulders.



M.W. Chain Shirt (worn, 25wt) 
Upscale Traveler’s Outfit (worn, 5wt)

Quarterstaff (left hand, 4wt) 
Belt pouch (around waist, .5wt)

Backpack (center back, 2wt)
M.W. Violin (below backpack, 5wt) 

Signet ring (right hand, 0wt) 
Silver Holy Symbol (Finder) (around neck, 1wt)

4 Sunrods (side pouch on backpack, 4wt)
4 days rations (inside backpack)
Scrollcase (inside backpack, .5 wt)
Waterskin (side pouch of backpack, 4wt)

Coins- 3gp, 0sp, 0cp (pouch, ??wt)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 21, 2003)

O'mighty GM, my 'thangs' class will be a fighter, though I need to ask if his race can be either a chitne (stats are in the underdark book & at the WotC's site) or a half ogre---if neither of those are acceptable, I'll come up w/another choice.....as far as concept goes, if there is a player willing, I was gonna have him be a 'bodyguard' of someone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Narleth, I'm sure my saurial needs a body gaurd but I doubt you'll want that job.


----------



## Majin (Dec 21, 2003)

If you choose to be Shatterstone's bodyguard I think it would be best to talk it over with him as well as to what would be best. I'm not sure if either of those would work relationship-wise for a saurial. Half-Ogre might, but the "normal" characters are startin' to get out numbered here.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, a lack of diversity won't be lacking from this group. As one of the few humans here, I'm starting to think maybe I picked the wrong day to be just a normal guy..*L*

Also, if Shatterstone wants the offer to tie the char together is still there, same if Narleth wants to work something out.

For Narleth/Shatterstone pairing, it could work if the half-ogre was raised among the saurials, and out of a sense of honor, he chooses to accompany one of his "hatch" mates.

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok Verbatim did a quick check of your character, some section of your sheet to mark with Total weight carried at the present time and Light/Medium/Heavy loads would be helpful, and you might wanna double check your AC & Flatfooted AC again.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow...an AC of 5...that would not have been good.

I fixed the others as well, and hopefully, it is good to go now.

V


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 21, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> For Narleth/Shatterstone pairing, it could work if the half-ogre was raised among the saurials, and out of a sense of honor, he chooses to accompany one of his "hatch" mates.
> 
> V




Hey "V', I like that idea  , B.S. are u up for that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, if Shatterstone wants the offer to tie the char together is still there,



I figured ours would be tied together it makes to much sense not to be.  



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> For Narleth/Shatterstone pairing.



I just don't see how it could be done for Narleth and me, but between you two it might be do able.   

Background is done and now I just need to finish a few small issues upon my character sheet.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 21, 2003)

Tue, B.S.---so V, want a bodyguard  ---hmmm, chitnie or half ogre, have to ponder that one


----------



## Jarval (Dec 21, 2003)

Here's the stats for my character.  Still working on his background and description, but what I've done so far should give everyone a fair idea of what I've got planned.


Andreas Darants
Male Human Sorcerer 1st lvl
Lawful Good
*Str* 12 ..pts 4
*Dex* 14 ..pts 6
*Con* 13 ..pts 5
*Int* 14 ..pts 6
*Wis* 12 ..pts 4
*Cha* 16 ..pts 10

*Hit Points:* 5
*AC:* 14, Touch 12, Flat 12
*Init:* +2 
*BAB:* +0, Grap +1
*Speed:* 30' (base 30', load 31.5/130, Light)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3

*+1 Melee*, Quarterstaff, 1d6+1, 20/x2
*+2 Ranged*, Longbow, 1d8, 20/x3, 100' r 

Medium, 5'8" tall, 160 wt, 19 yrs old
Black hair, brown eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common, Halruaan, Halfling and Tashalan.

+7 *Bluff* (4) 
+5 *Concentration* (4)
+6 *Knowledge (Arcana)* (4) 
+4 *Ride* (2cc)
+6 *Spellcraft* (4)
+1 *Listen* (0) 
+1 *Spot* (0) 

*Feats*
- Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow)
- Spellcasting Prodigy (+2 bonus to Cha for determining spell DCs and bonus spells per day)

*Human Traits*
- Bonus skill point at every level
- Bonus feat at 1st level
- Favoured Class: Any

*Sorcerer Abilities*
- Summon Familiar

*Spells Per Day* 5/4 
0th- Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation.
1st- Charm Person, Magic Missile.

*Yehudi*, mule.
*Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+9
*Attack:* Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +6, Spot +6
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance

*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231-460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461-690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
*Skills:* Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

*Carrying:* Pack saddle (worn, 15 wt)
Saddlebags (pack saddle, 8 wt)
Bedroll (saddlebags, 5 wt)
Waterskin - water (saddlebags, 4 wt) 
10 Torches (saddlebags, 10 wt) 
Trail Rations - 4 days (saddlebags, 4 wt)
50' hemp rope (saddlebags, 10 wt)

Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc. 

Write at least two paragraphs of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

If you are updating your character after completing part of an adventure here in this forum, add a paragraph in here that summarizes some of the things that have happened so far, like a short diary or adventure summary from your own PC's perspective. If the character has earned any experience points, this is a good place to make a note of them too.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday.

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like clones that bought duplicate Adventurer Outfits from the exact same clothing store!!

Leather Armor (worn, 15 wt) 10 gp
Explorer's Outfit (worn, 0 wt)

Spell component pouch (belt left, 3 wt)
Belt pouch (belt right, 0.5 wt)
Dagger (belt front, 1 wt) 

Longbow (left shoulder, 3 wt) 
Quiver (right shoulder, 3 wt)
Backpack (center back, 2 wt)

Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 wt)
Scrolls (backpack, 0 wt):
- Comprehend Languages
- Disguise Self
- Expeditious Retreat
- Magic Weapon
- Summon Monster I
- True Strike
- Rope Trick



Coins- 1 gp, 7 sp, 10 cp (belt pouch, 0 wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I figured ours would be tied together it makes to much sense not to be.
> 
> 
> I just don't see how it could be done for Narleth and me, but between you two it might be do able.
> ...




To Narleth:

Well, if you're not disposed to have being a one time "guard" of the family, then by all means I'd love to work up a joint history with you, but from here on out, you're a free man.

To B.S.:

Are you still doing a saurial? If so, which kind was it again? 

V


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Here's my progress...  I'm still waiting for word upon my skills and such.

Name Mosslime
Male “Finhead” Saurial Class: None
Alignment
STR 14 6 pts  +2
DEX 18 (10 pts, +2 Racial) +4
CON 14 6 pts, +2 
INT 14 6 pts, +2 
WIS 14 (4 pts; +2 Racial) +2
CHA 11 3 pts, +0 

Hit Points 17
AC 21, Natural Armor +4, Touch 14, Flat 17
Init +4 
BAB +1, Melee +3, Range +5, Grapple +3
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0-58/59-116/117-175, Light Armor)
Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +2

Melee, Claws, 1d4+2, 20/x2
Melee, Tail, 1d3+1, 20/x2
Ranged, Spear, 1d6+2, 20/x3, 20 ft.

Medium, 5'10" tall, 180 wt, 15 yrs old
Hair Color: None 
Eyes Color: Green 
Skin Color: Green scales with yellow flakes

Speaks: Draconic, Common, and Elven

4 Jump (STR +2) 2 Ranks
5 Craft: Armorsmithing (INT +2) 3 Ranks
5 Craft: Weaponsmithing (INT +2) 3 Ranks
5 Balance (DEX +4) 1 Ranks
+2 Listen (WIS +2) 0 Ranks
+2 Spot (WIS +2) 0 Ranks

Feats
Improved Scent (Savage Species, 60 ft.)

Saurial Racial Traits
Cold Torpor
Protection from Sonic Attacks
Scent
Vulnerability to Gas Attack
Low Light Vision
Natural Attacks: 2 Claws, 1 Tail

Class Abilities
None

Mosslime is physically a full grown saurial but mentally the saurial race age slower so Mosslime still has lots of maturing to do.  Little more than an older child/young adult, Mosslime is too naive for the world outside the “Lost Vale” yet is too curious about it to leave it alone.  Mosslime is known to be absent from the “Lost Vale” as he pretends to be a great warrior, and hunter, while he explores the area shrouding his homeland.  When his absents have become too lengthy and small search parties have been detached only to find him hunting small animals with a spear, a weapon he doesn’t know how to use and he can only mimics the movements of the few trained warriors he has seen.  Even when home in his village he spends a lot of his time in crafting armor for others and himself.  To those few who know how to craft armor and have seen his armor find a pleasant surprise as its rather quite functional and not the childish enterprise that most would expect. 

Always cheerful and curious Mosslime is often underestimated as he is rather quite smart, strong and quick and though he lacks the skills to use mundane weapons his natural weapons are enough to protect him from the predators that are often only look for a free or easy meal.  Though he likes to play warrior his actual combat experience is slim to none and he will grudgingly admit that to anyone who pester him repeatedly about it.  When its on the line Mosslime almost never tries to use anything other than his claws in combat.

<<<Place holder for journal>>>

Mosslime often acts with out giving thoughts to his actions as his curiosity gets the better of him.  His main goal is rather simple, like all Saurials he wants to be useful to his village but by his very nature it seems like he will never be successful at it.  His dreams are more unique and individualized, and this is what causes issues with his village.  His dreams are the stories of Dragonbait’s adventures that where told to him as bedtime stories when he was a young hatching, those of a great warrior. 

Looking upon Mosslime is utterly unique, as not to many people have meet a Saurial before and those who have few have seen a saurial in armor before.  Mosslime wears armor as a way to prove his skills though its easy for the trained eye to see that he is not skilled in wearing the armor as he is somewhat clumsy in it.  His light green scales are broken with flakes of light yellow scales that sometimes like small incomplete strips upon his body.  His single fin upon the top of his head is also flaked with yell scales.  All in all Mosslime doesn’t look threatening and almost always has a comical look upon his face, and mannerisms, that makes it hard to take him serious.  Mosslime’s clothing is of a simple cut and he mostly wears greens or other forest hues.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 22, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> To Narleth:
> 
> Well, if you're not disposed to have being a one time "guard" of the family, then by all means I'd love to work up a joint history with you, but from here on out, you're a free man.
> 
> V




sounds great---I'll get to work on a chitnie


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

For the skills thing, I'd say just do what you originally intended to start, and when you get your first class level you get the x4.


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

Narleth - I assume you mean "Chitine"?

Brother Shatterstone - I was checking the page on Saurials and Chitines and noticed that Chitines gain feats not by class level but by the number of HD they have. Unless I missed it somewhere I couldn't find this in the write up for the Saurials. Do you know whether or not this type of progression is the case for all monstrous characters that start off with extra hit dice or just select ones?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 22, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Narleth - I assume you mean "Chitine"?




Aye, I tend to be spelling challenged from tme to time


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2003)

Forgive my brain farting, but what exactly is a chitine? I'm trying to remember, but I can't...

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

Here you go 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20031012a


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2003)

So, we have 1 human priest (Finder), 1 human sorc, 1 tiefling (rogue), 1 deep gnome (can't spell long name) wiz, 1 saurial (no class yet), and 1 chitine (no class yet).

Wow...we're gonna be an interesting combo...*L*

Narleth: Do you still want to do the bodyguard thing with the chitine? Just trying to figure that one out, as they are not really a "martial" race. We can still go with a joint meeting though on the way to the Lost Vale if you'd like.

Bro: How well would you like Mosslime and Ayden to know each other? Would he have left the Vale when Ayden did?

V


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmmm... this group is just a little _too_ wierd for my liking. I think I'm going to go back and make my character human after all, thereby taking a bullet for the cause of verisimilitude.    I'm afraid I won't be updating the weight thing at this point, since I don't have my books to hand, and won't for some time.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 22, 2003)

Double Post


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 22, 2003)

Triple Post


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

Chaos - The weight listings for your strength are as follows:
Light Load - 0-43 lbs. 
Medium Load - 44-86 lb. 
Heavy Load - 87-130 lb.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, Majin. The character's been updated to include the weight listings, and is also now a human instead of a Tiefling. I've removed my ECL, my bonus money and all the goods I bought with it, my ablitity score modifiers, my special abilities, added a feat, and changed the background. I've just relaised I forgot to give myself extra skil points for being human, so I'll go do that now. Other than that, though, I think I'm done.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't forget the elves Verbatim, we're people too...


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks good Chaos. We're getting closer to being ready to roll guys! As soon as the last few bits of character creation are worked out I'll get a Rogue's Gallery post going for a place for you all to update your characters accordingly. From those that are all done their characters, and even those that are still working on them, what time frame do you all think would be best to start up? Are we all good for a day or two after Christmas or are people going to be away still till after New Years? I'm ready to go whenever, so it's up to you guys.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm ready now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - I was checking the page on Saurials and Chitines and noticed that Chitines gain feats not by class level but by the number of HD they have.



Yes and no, all creatures can feats at the fallowing increments:

For there 1st HD, just like classes do
One at 3rd HD, 
And one for each 3 HD after the third HD. (6 HD, 9 HD, etc.)



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Unless I missed it somewhere I couldn't find this in the write up for the Saurials. Do you know whether or not this type of progression is the case for all monstrous characters that start off with extra hit dice or just select ones?



They gain one feat; it's listed on the Racial Traits, Base Hit Dice.  

Now I was hoping to take a feat from Savage Species: Improved Scent, which increases the range of scent from 30 ft to 60 ft.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Bro: How well would you like Mosslime and Ayden to know each other? Would he have left the Vale when Ayden did?




I figured when you left I fallowed you with out asking in my hopes of becoming a great warrior.  

I should be well known to you as I'm one of the more troublesome Saurial in the Lost Vale, I mean troublesome as in trouble always seems to find me, not that I'm mean spirited.  I'm planning on running Mosslime as a cross between a cat and a kinder.


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

Well this is where the confusion stems from:

"A chitine character gains Multiweapon Fighting as a bonus feat, as noted above. In addition, his monstrous humanoid Hit Dice grant him one feat. A chitine with class levels gains feats based on his total Hit Dice, as described in the Monster Manual."

^ From the WotC page on them. 

Guess this is for Chitines but not Saurials? heh

Bro - Do you plan to spend skill points to speak the languages you have under "Languages spoken"? I just wanted to avoid confusion on that, for everyone else if they haven't checked the write up on them, saurials cannot speak their bonus languages from Int modifiers unless they also spend skill points in speak language as well. This includes their automatic language of Draconic as well excluding the few select beings that can understand their high frequency speech.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> "A chitine character gains Multiweapon Fighting as a bonus feat, as noted above. In addition, his monstrous humanoid Hit Dice grant him one feat. A chitine with class levels gains feats based on his total Hit Dice, as described in the Monster Manual."



Okay the way I've always seen this done is that your monster HD count as levels lets take the chitine from above which has 2 HD.  Now after some adventuring it levels up and decides to take a level of rogue.

Now it's a 2HD creature and 1st level rogue for a total of 3 class levels.  These class levels determine max level of skills, when feats are gained and when ability bonuses are gained.

So are Chitine from above would pick up a new feat with that rogue level.  

Basically in simplest terms HD are the same as levels; you gain feats at the same level.



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Bro - Do you plan to spend skill points to speak the languages you have under "Languages spoken"?



Nope I don't see a reason in my character back ground for him to have taken the time to speak common so others can understand him, but when I reach my first level I expect to pick it up.


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2003)

Right thats how it should work. Now we understand each other. Sorry, I thought you were on a different page than I was for a moment there. Turns out I just read your first explanation wrong


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Right thats how it should work. Now we understand each other. Sorry, I thought you were on a different page than I was for a moment there. Turns out I just read your first explanation wrong



That's okay I should have went with the second one first.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2003)

I think I can start right after Christmas.  I hope to finish Meekis up by later Tuesday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think I can start right after Christmas.  I hope to finish Meekis up by later Tuesday.



Like wise, I think I'm down to needing to buy equipment... (Theirs an update somewhere on  page 4)

Speaking of which does anyone know what to call those thick anklets that you always see primitive people wearing?  

With your permission Majin, I would like to make a magical boot into them, as I can't see a Saurial wearing boots.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, I'm going to be away until the 5th of January - but I'll still have some access, and I don't think there's any need to delay the whole thing until then. It just means that for the first few days I might not be able to post quite as regularly as I normally would. There'll be lots of people around, and I'll be in other people's houses, so catching a few minutes of uninterrupted internet time may occassionally be hard. If you want, you could just hold back on introducing my character until I'm home again. I'm not sure that'll really be necessary, though.


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2003)

Bro - I don't see a problem with that, as in the Drizzt books he has converted "anklets". They will just take up your boots slot, but for roleplaying and visualization purposes you can call them anklets.

Chaos - Thats fine. I'm expecting there to be a lot of dialog in the beginning just between the party getting to know each other, etc. so we should be able to handle only occasional posts from you until you get back.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2003)

I am ready to go anytime as well, but if I may, I would like to exchange languages before we start. Since Bro won't be knowing Common, and I did spend six years in the Vale with them, I would like to exchange Celestial for Draconic. Hopefully, that will allow me to tell Mosslime things as they happen.

Is that ok?

V


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2003)

Sure, any changes to characters can be made up until the point that we start play officially. I only ask that you do run it by me before doing so just so I know.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2003)

Changes are made, even though when I relooked at Mosslime's sheet, he knows Elvish as well. However, I think it was a good change, as it fits better with the concept IMO.

V


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Changes are made, even though when I relooked at Mosslime's sheet, he knows Elvish as well. However, I think it was a good change, as it fits better with the concept IMO.




I agree. 

Majin, cool and that's exactly what I was thinking.   I do have a quick question, if needed can Mosslime make a noise that's hearable by the other races?  Like a scream or a something?


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2003)

I would say since you are planning on taking skill points in speaking a language once you reach 1st level that your working with someone (most likely your Cleric friend  ) to teach you how to speak the language. To actively display this in game you might be able to make some kind of unintelligible noise thats pitch is not to high for normal humanoids to hear. You could also let off a strong scent to let others know certain things as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Majin, cool that's about how I planed on showing that.  

Verbatim, Cleric and speech therapist you’re a lucky man.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2003)

All in the name of duty and deity...I wouldn't have it any other way..


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2003)

Rogue's Gallery thread is up! If your character is finished and I have given it the go ahead post it here:

RG Thread


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a lack of connection at my new appartement for the moment. I will post my character tommorow on the RG. I am still interested.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 24, 2003)

I'll be postin my chitne up sometime today as well as the first rough sketch of him


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 25, 2003)

Mosslime is done, its in the RG.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 25, 2003)

I have add my character to the RG too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok, I appologize for not having Meekis done, but apparently my computer needs to have the modem drivers reinstalled, which is why I haven't been online.  Lucky me however, I got a laptop for Christmas!  So I should be able to get him up either the 26th or 27th.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 26, 2003)

Character posted in RG. Ready to roll when you guys are..

BTW, I hope everyone had a happy and safe Christmas, and want to get a head start and wish everyone a great New Year also.

V


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 26, 2003)

If you're still taking alternates, please add me to the list, and please let me know by PM or email if the spot opens!


----------



## Majin (Dec 26, 2003)

Sure thing Seonaid, your Alt.#2


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 26, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> If you're still taking alternates, please add me to the list, and please let me know by PM or email if the spot opens!



I can get word to you so that's not a problem. 



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Sure thing Seonaid, your Alt.#2



Just so you know, he is in the same boat as me as he belongs to Endur’s game.


----------



## Majin (Dec 26, 2003)

Ah ok, again, not a problem


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 26, 2003)

Seonaid is a she, FYI.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 26, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Seonaid is a she, FYI.



I would ask you if you’re sure...  but I guess I must have mistaken you for someone else...   I am sorry btw.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2003)

Narleth, Isida, & Jarval - Hey guys how are the characters coming along? Please try to get them posted shortly so we can get started.

A reminder to everyone, (Those who have already posted to the RG included).I would like to put some re-emphasis on my stipulation about frequent posting. Now that we have 2 people waiting in the wings as alternates I'd like for you all to again think upon your ability to meet the posting requirements. If for any reason you feel like you may not be able to post that often, then please opt out now before we get started. Last chance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Majin, is Mosslime good to go then?  

5 times a week shouldn't be an issue...  who knows I might post more than you.   Though do note that I work odd shifts at odd times so I'll go from posting during the day, to the evening, to the dead of night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Majin, is Mosslime good to go then? 

5 times a week shouldn't be an issue...  who knows I might post more than you.   Though do note that I work odd shifts at odd times so I'll go from posting during the day, to the evening, to the dead of night.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2003)

At last perusal Mosslime seemed fine Bro. I will give him another look shortly and get back to you if I notice anything out of the ordinary, but you can consider him ready to go. 

Posting more then me is fine!  I almost expect it, as PC to PC character interaction is encouraged (and half the fun) so do feel free to develop your characters without waiting for a response from the DM. I'm up and about at all hours of the day/night myself so my posts can come at anytime as well.

I would like to take the time to make myself a bit clearer on the post-frequency situation. Character interaction as I stated above is a fine way to make yourself "known" if much isn't happening at the moment in game. I will try to move along the game at a rather quick pace but will slow it down and speed it up depending on how your characters interact with each other. I will never go so fast that you will not be able to roleplay/develop your characters. If you see me doing this call my attention to it and I will slow things down to accomodate your character's growth. I doubt this will be a problem though as when a character is ready to move on is usually not hard to see, so I will try not to move on before your characters have a chance to say what they have to say 

Basically I am really hoping to see a post per each one of you a day at the least. If you fail to post for one week, I will officially label your character as "Missing in Action" The plot will move along and just assume the character is there going with the flow. At this time I will contact the next alternate in line and get them on deck, getting a character concept ready. Then if after another week I hear nothing from the character the alternate will move in and the missing player will have just been considered as "wandered off" or some such thing like that. 

How does all that sound? Fair? Unfair? God damn ye Iron Fist DM?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok, Meekis is up!  Just waiting for DM approval.  

I understand about the MIA proceedures, and that's cool with me.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2003)

For regular posting, I may have difficulty in the next two week. As I may have said. I was moving during the holyday and I havn't yet a connection at my new appartment, so I am posting everytime I have a chance, but I may be not here for a few day.

All will be corrected when university will start, so at max, in two weeks, maybe before if I can get my connection sooner.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2003)

Meekis looks good Isida 

Velmont - That's perfectly alright. I don't mind if occasionally someone has real life troubles that keep them from posting daily. I would just appreciate being told about it ahead of time if possible as you have done so I know when to expect you back.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 27, 2003)

God damn ye Iron Fist DM! I'm really wishing I had seen this earlier. It sounds like it'll be fun!


----------



## Majin (Dec 30, 2003)

Well it looks to me that Jarval and Narleth have decided not to join us after all so that opens up the door for our two alternates to come in. I've already spoken to them and they will have characters posted shortly then we can get started everyone.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't mean to take anyone's place.  I suspect Jarval will be back shortly, at least.  But I'll go ahead & place my PC in the rogue's gallary.  Psyched to play.


----------



## Majin (Dec 30, 2003)

Character looks ok except for the fact that the campaign is Forgotten Realms.  So all you need is to make a few additions here and there and you should be good to go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2003)

Patron deity and region added.  Meekis is currently living near Silverymoon... unless you need him to be somewhere else.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 30, 2003)

Argh, well, I have a character (human paladin), but the server appears to be slow so I might not be able to post in the RG. Anyway, once I get it up there, someone should probably check it for consistency with FR and to make sure everything looks okay. I'm horrible with the mechanics and numbers of making a character.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 30, 2003)

Character posted.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2003)

*Drogo*

I'm not very familiar w/FR, actually.  Any advice as to what modifications would be appropriate for Drogo, or where he might be from would be appreciated.  He would love some regional starting package.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 30, 2003)

Mm, yes, I forgot about that. Chastity as well.  (I haven't been able to pick up the FR setting yet. Silly bookstores not having what I want!)


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 30, 2003)

Majin will be on later and help you guys out, I don't know what happened to him...
Best thing for you, Manzanita, would be a Ghostwise halfling (one of three halfling races), they tend to be wild and would make the most sense, being a druid and all.
Seonaid, coming from in or around the Dalelands or Silverymoon sounds good to me...(what do I know?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 30, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Mm, yes, I forgot about that. Chastity as well.  (I haven't been able to pick up the FR setting yet. Silly bookstores not having what I want!)



Nice character. 

I never would have expected you to not know the realms based upon your play in Ender’s game.  If your having issues with finding your books locally I recommend amazon.com for major books and frpgames.com for harder to find books. (Note: all 3.0/3.5 WotC books should be easy to find)


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi all, sorry I was out with a friend all afternoon 

As for Drogo a Ghostwise Halfling might be the right direction for him. They are typically wild/feral types. Their racial abilities are the same as Halflings in the Players Handbook except:

- Speak without Sound (SU): A ghostwise halfling, unlike other halflings, can communicate telepathically with any creature within 20 feet, just as if speaking to him or her. The halfling can only speak and listen to one person at a time, and he must share a common language with the person or creature he speaks to telepathically, or the telepathic link fails.

- Ghostwise Halflings do not recieve the standard halfing +1 racial bonus on all saving throws. They simply are not as lucky as their lightfoot cousins.

Automatic Languages: Halfling, Common, home region.
Bonus Languages: Chondathan, Elven, Gnoll, Shaaran, Sylvan.
Favored Class: Barbarian

Region - The Chondalwood is a popular choice for Ghostwise halfings. Others are the Methwood, and Forest of Amtar.

Here are the choices for regional Equipment if you choose Chondalwood. If you would prefer one of the others let me know and I'll put that up as well:

- Automatic Language would be "Shaaran"
- Bonus Languages: Chessentan, Chondathan, Elven, Halfling, Gnoll, Shaaran, Sylvan, Untheric

Regional Feats that you can choose from instead of normal ones:

Forester - +2 Heal & Wilderness Lore checks
Survivor - +1 Fort. Save bonus & +2 Wilderness Lore checks
Treetopper - +2 Bonus on all Climb checks, you do not give your attacked a _2 bonus to attack or lose you AC bonus when attacked while climbing.

Regional Equipment (Choose 1 letter)

(A) Masterwork Shortbow, Longbow, or halfspear
(B) 3 does of blue whinnis poison
(C) 2 doses of Medium-size Spider venom


Lightfoot Halflings - Pretty much normal halflings no changes. 
Strongheart Halflings - More organized Industrial race (Prolly not your Druid's type  ) 

If you want more info on those I can post it of course.

Seonaid - As for your Human Paladin, you have a lot of freedom and not really any changes that you have to worry about, so you could basically be a local from Daggerfalls if you'd like. If you have something else in mind just tell me. I'll wait for your decision before I post all the relevant information tho.

Also check your damage with the greatsword. Remember 2 handed weapons get your strength bonus and a half.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

OK.  Thanks for the tips.  On the other game Seonaid & I are joining set in FR, someone pointed out this link w/good FR info.  I'll drop it in although you guys seem to know it already:

http://www.dandello.net/realms/index.htm

So, I think Drogo will be a ghostwise halfling.  He'll be from Chondalwood and take the masterwork shortspear.

I'll modify his RG entry appropriately.  Psyched to get started.


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

Everythings looking a bit better, almost done but I see a few more things that need to be adjusted. First, (correct me if I'm wrong), but shouldn't your grapple check be -2 instead of -3? (+1 BAB, +1 Str Bonus, -4 Size)?

Secondly I think you forgot to add your regional language, and it would be a big help if you could record your Light/Medium/Heavy weight capacities somewhere on your sheet and designate how much you are carrying above or under that, and that I think should do it, thanks! 

Oh and thanks for the link. I get everything about the setting from books, but the site may help if I need to locate a certain something quickly.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 31, 2003)

OK.  I did record his regional language (Sharaan).  A druid starts out with +0 BAB.  I'll put in his weight stuff.  Thanks.


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

Ah, then might it be your BAB? You have it listed as +1   I didn't have the book in front of me and that slipped my mind, sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

Being local sounds fine with me. Thanks for all your help! I'll change the greatsword damage pronto.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nice character.
> 
> I never would have expected you to not know the realms based upon your play in Ender’s game.  If your having issues with finding your books locally I recommend amazon.com for major books and frpgames.com for harder to find books. (Note: all 3.0/3.5 WotC books should be easy to find)



Thanks for the compliments.  I used to know a lot more about the Realms, when I was reading the novels regularly, but I've sort of gotten out of them.  As for finding the books, I'll keep looking locally. There's a few FLGS that I haven't hit yet, and I'd much prefer buying from them than from any major chain. Thanks for the tip, though. It might come to that! 

Besides, in Endur's game all I have to do is order around whatever hapless males or non-drow are near me and I've got it down.  Reading the War of the Spider Queen is helping too.


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok Seonaid, I think your the last one that doesn't have the Light/Medium/Heavy carry capacities listed with total weight carried. Add that and pick from the regional stuff I'm listing below and you should be ready to go.

Region: Dalelands

Automatic Language: Chondathan
Bonus Languages: Elven, Damaran, Giant, Gnome, Orc, Sylvan

Regional Feat choices: (You can pick from this list as well)

Blooded - +2 on Initiative, & +2 on Spot checks
Forester - +2 Heal & Wilderness Lore checks
Luck of Heroes - +1 Luck bonus on all Saving throws
Militia - You get Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow) & (Longspear)
Strong Soul - +1 Bonus on all Fortitude & Will saves, and an additional +1 bonus on saving throws against energy draining and death attacks.

Equipment - Choose one letter

(A) Mighty Composite Longbow (+2)
(B) Might Composite Shortbow (+2)
(C) Masterwork Longbow, Shortspear, or Quarterstaff


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok, I should be set.


----------



## Majin (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok then, well I'll get the IC thread posted sometime later tonight most likely. Just a couple of last minute things.

-Most of your adventuring (in the beginning at least) will center around the Dalelands and it's capital city Daggerfalls. Your character will most likely find their way to an inn "The Fallen Dagger" to seek room and board. Your own reasons for being there will be left up to you.

-As tends to be the norm around here, I'll be making all dice rolls.

-One "House rule" I like to implement is a little disagreement I have with the weapon size categories in 3.5. I think it's a tad unfair that a party may come upon a certain magic item they cannot use because it is either too big or small for them, and I think that can severely limit party versatility, so ala "The One Ring" from LotR, all magic items (and only magic items) will change form to fit the wearer/wielder. I doubt anyone will have a big problem with this one, but if so just let me know.


----------



## Majin (Jan 1, 2004)

IC Thread is up!


----------



## Jarval (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi, I'm back   Sorry about any delay I might have caused, but I had to go away for a few days straight after Christmas, and as a result of some rather last minute changes of plan, I didn't have time or opportunity to post here before I left.  If my place in the game has gone to someone else, then that's fine.  I've not posted for the best part of two weeks, so it's only fair if one of the alternates has taken my place.

OTOH, if there's still room for me, I'd like to join back in.  I can have my character finished by tomorrow evening, if you still want him?


----------



## Majin (Jan 2, 2004)

Sure go ahead Jarval. This group will need all the help they can get. (evil laughter) Welcome back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Mosslime is alive and playing but I figure I wouldn't leave Ayden side, or more likely he wouldn't allow me too, so I'll wait for Verbatim to post. 

Or at least give him more time too.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a connection now. Only a 28k phone connection, but still, I will be able to show up every other days if not every day. When university will start again, I will show up more often.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 2, 2004)

All,

We just got a call from my stepson's other set of parents, and are having to rush out to Ohio alot earlier than planned.

I will try to get back as soon as I can, but it may be Sun at the earliest before I can post.

Bro, if you want to post, please do, and I will catch back up as soon as I can.

Majin..sorry about this, as I know not a good way to start the game off..

V


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Verbatim, no biggie "Life happens". 

Seonaid, just so you know if you do detect someone as evil most lawful civilizations will frown upon you if you smite them just because they are evil.   (At least in most gamming worlds, Majin, might want to add upon this if his world concept is different.)


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

Just because I detect them as evil doesn't mean I'll smite them as soon as I know. Of course, if Majin doesn't mind, then I will.  But I wasn't planning on smiting every evil thing I come across.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Just because I detect them as evil doesn't mean I'll smite them as soon as I know. Of course, if Majin doesn't mind, then I will.  But I wasn't planning on smiting every evil thing I come across.



Cool, I only said as much as you said it was your first time playing a paladin and as much as Mosslime is curious about society and the real world he has no desire to learn about the prison system...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's my character.  I'll shift him over to the RG thread and make and IC post once I've had him approved.

Andreas Darants
Male Human Sorcerer 1st lvl
Lawful Good
*Str* 12 ..pts 4
*Dex* 14 ..pts 6
*Con* 13 ..pts 5
*Int* 14 ..pts 6
*Wis* 12 ..pts 4
*Cha* 16 ..pts 10

*Hit Points:* 5
*AC:* 14, Touch 12, Flat 12
*Init:* +2 
*BAB:* +0, Grap +1
*Speed:* 30' (base 30', load 31.5/130, Light)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3

*+1 Melee*, Quarterstaff, 1d6+1, 20/x2
*+2 Ranged*, Longbow, 1d8, 20/x3, 100' r 

Medium, 5'8" tall, 160 wt, 19 yrs old
Black hair, brown eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common, Halruaan, Halfling and Tashalan.

+7 *Bluff* (4) 
+5 *Concentration* (4)
+6 *Knowledge (Arcana)* (4) 
+4 *Ride* (2cc)
+6 *Spellcraft* (4)
+1 *Listen* (0) 
+1 *Spot* (0) 

*Feats*
- Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow)
- Spellcasting Prodigy (+2 bonus to Cha for determining spell DCs and bonus spells per day)

*Human Traits*
- Bonus skill point at every level
- Bonus feat at 1st level
- Favoured Class: Any

*Sorcerer Abilities*
- Summon Familiar

*Spells Per Day* 5/4 
0th- Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation.
1st- Charm Person, Magic Missile.

*Yahoodi*, mule.
*Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+9
*Attack:* Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* -
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +6, Spot +6
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance

*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231-460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461-690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
*Skills:* Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

*Carrying:* Pack saddle (worn, 15 wt)
Saddlebags (pack saddle, 8 wt)
Bedroll (saddlebags, 5 wt)
Waterskin - water (saddlebags, 4 wt) 
10 Torches (saddlebags, 10 wt) 
Trail Rations - 4 days (saddlebags, 4 wt)
50' hemp rope (saddlebags, 10 wt)


Born to a rich merchant family, Andreas grew up surrounded by luxury.  As are all Halruaan children, he was screened for magical potential at the age of five, and seemed to show a great deal of possible power.  Once of a suitable age, his education focused mainly on the arcane arts, Andreas showing great aptitude for learning both magical theory and history, but to his tutors' bafflement, the boy seemed incapable of mastering even the simplest cantrip.  After several frustrating years of no progress, Andreas's teachers gave up, declaring that only Mystra's will could be stopping the boy.  He returned to his father's estates, and started to learn the family business, along with the basics of riding and hunting, both skills his father felt essential in a young gentleman.

This seemed to be Andreas' destiny, to live the life of a merchant and gentleman, a life of comfort and leisure.  A destiny changed while out on a hunting party.  It was a crisp sunny day in late autumn when Andreas, his brother Chand, and half-a-dozen other young noble's sons rode out into the woodland, searching for deer.  They found a herd, and killed two before giving chase after the rest.  Pursuing through the woods, they emerged into a clearing amid a pack of wild boar.  Chaos erupted, with two of the deerhounds killed by the boars, and Chand unseated from his horse.  Before any other had a chance to react, Andreas watched himself raise his hand and an incandescent missile leapt forth to strike down the boar who threatened his brother.  The ride home was awkwardly silent, all present knowing of Andreas's previous lack of any magical ability.  Rumours quickly spread around town, the word "Sorcerer" attaching itself to Andreas' name.

Perhaps overly concerned with his own reputation and that of his business, Andreas' father decided that his son should "see a little more of the world".  Sending him off with a hefty allowance, he hoped that moving Andreas out of sight would lessen the rumor-mongering.  Over the last few months, Andreas has traveled slowly north, freely spending the gold funding his trip.  He's just arrived in Dagger Falls, down to his last few coins and starting to worry about how he's going to get back home...

Andreas has the bearing and manner of a gentleman, although he perhaps lacks some of the expected etiquette.  Used to having the finer things in life, he's yet to adjust to his now meager budget.  Worry about what he's going to buy his next night at an inn or hot meal is only just starting to set in, and with it the first grey clouds of depression shadow his normally cheery mood.  He is still ignorant of the real reasoning behind his exploration of the Realms, and is sure that his family will rescue him if his need becomes dire.  Although a wish to return home is starting to grow within him, he's enjoying his adventurous trip.

Andreas is of average height and weight.  His black waist-length hair is braided back, and his light brown eyes tend to have some merriment within.  He's good-looking, with a slim athletic build.  His garb is currently hard wearing explorer's clothing, although is has something of the fashion currently favoured by the well-to-do youth of Halruaa.  A royal blue tricornered hat sits atop his head, complimenting his fine woolen cloak of the same hue.  A dark leather pouch rest on his left hip, the strange odours emanating from it enough to deter any but the bravest or most foolhardy of thieves.  A silver-hilted dagger hangs at the front of his belt, and a longbow made of a muted yellow wood is slung over one shoulder.


Leather Armor (worn, 15 wt) 10 gp
Explorer's Outfit (worn, 0 wt)

Spell component pouch (belt left, 3 wt)
Belt pouch (belt right, 0.5 wt)
Dagger (belt front, 1 wt) 

Longbow (left shoulder, 3 wt) 
Quiver (right shoulder, 3 wt)
Backpack (center back, 2 wt)

Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 wt)
Scrolls (backpack, 0 wt):
- Comprehend Languages
- Disguise Self
- Expeditious Retreat
- Magic Weapon
- Summon Monster I
- True Strike
- Rope Trick

Coins- 1 gp, 7 sp, 10 cp (belt pouch, 0 wt)


----------



## Majin (Jan 3, 2004)

Looks good Jarval, feel free to post him to the RG and join the rest of us in game.  

I would appreciate it though if like everyone else, you listed what weight limits for your strength there are, Light/Medium/Heavy somewhere near your total weight for convenience sake.


----------



## Majin (Jan 6, 2004)

Just waiting for Verbatim before moving things along guys. He should be back soon I'd assume, and hopefully everythings ok with his stepson.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 7, 2004)

All,

We just got in about 35 mins or so...my brain is jam right now from these past few days, but I will try to get something out first thing in the morning...

Sorry again for having such a rocky start to the game all...

V


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

Ugh, and following that post, *my* bad news. First of all, I just moved and have no internet access at my new place or my new job. I'm using a library right now, but it's not exactly convenient. But the worst thing is, during the move my computer broke (a piece of the motherboard broke off, and it seems like the fault of the manufacturer, not my fault, so I should be able to get it replaced, but I can't find the receipt--the day just keeps getting better and better). I will try to keep up, but if I can't seem to hang on for the next two weeks or so, I'll have to step down.  If it becomes a problem for any of you, let me know and I'll bow out then. I'd really like to stay, though, so I guess it'll have to depend on how the next couple weeks go. Sorry!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

Seonaid, I'm willing to "look" past this, plus your being an Eagles fan, and I would like you to stay. 

Most of us are all in other PbP games for this very reason...  Life Happens.


----------



## Majin (Jan 8, 2004)

Hope everything works out Seonaid. Please feel free to keep posting if you'd like, and if things don't get fixed in a couple weeks you can always join up with the group when things do get better. We'll find someway to fit you in.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 10, 2004)

Seonaid - firstly, if you can't reply to my last post in time (before things move on) don't worry about it, I understand you have problems. And secondly, my character being who he is, he will hit on yours incessantly. If at any point you become uncomfortable with this (or you're uncomfortable with it now), just tell me and he'll pack it in. I'm not trying to be creepy or anything, and it isn't all going to end with a proposition for cybersex or something. In fact I fully expect that he'll be turned down repeatedly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

Even if we do parley with the lizardfolk we should probably make hate to the halflings' aid first.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh, I know, that wasn't my personal perspective. Other people's characters don't seem like war mongers, so I didn't want to start something that wasn't agreed with...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Oh, I know, that wasn't my personal perspective. Other people's characters don't seem like war mongers, so I didn't want to start something that wasn't agreed with...



 True enough but you did roll higher than them on initiative and stopping to ask the others seems rather "wrong" to me.

Now if that’s what your character would do then act upon it. 

Note:  I'm not telling you to run your character in any other way than YOU see him doing, okay?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmm, Andreas has kind of jumped in the deep end, but since he's last in the initiative order, that might be something of an academic point.  If someone wants to be slightly more level headed than Andreas, he'd be likely to follow suit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

True enough...  I myself rolled too high with Mosslime...  He's not going to know what to do to be honest. 

Majin, Mosslime is delaying his action.


----------



## Majin (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok thats fine Bro. As for the situation on what to do at the moment, there are a few things to think about. First off, this is the first time your characters have seen the lizardfolk threat up close, in person. They haven't had a chance to work up a solid gameplan yet for when they encounter them, so actions are going to run wild at first and people should be confused and second guess their actions until everyone gets a better handle on how and why these lizardfolk are acting this way. (Talking about in character here of course) What I would suggest is that you go with what Bro has said and just act as your character would in that situation. You can sort things out after the battle. This way any uncertainties, or disagreements on party tactics can be worked out in-game. Everyone should feel free to post here in the OOC thread about these things as well, but don't deny your characters the chance to talk about the way they feel about others actions as well, its the perfect oppurtunity to roleplay.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 10, 2004)

While Meekus was of the opinion to watch and observe a bit, seeing the lizardmen assault the other small folk have pushed him into his other mode, that of defensiveness and deflection.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, to be honest, Ayden's first move is to going to try to take the lizardmen out of hostile mode by calling upon Finder's will.

While I am not sure how the whole "command/rebuke" thing works, as I've never played a priest who could do that, if possible I will order them to freeze where they are.

Majin, does the command thing work like that?


----------



## Majin (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes it should work the same way, pg. 159 of the PHB describes Turning/Rebuking/Commanding, which in your case of course only includes Rebuking & Commanding.

Edit: To clarify some more though, they would not be technically "frozen" but everyone receives a +2 bonus to attack them unless they are commanded. So they could still attack you, but hesitantly, in a way that leaves them more open to attack back because of all that cringing. But for your purposes I would rule if they are in "awe" and cowering, they are too busy to be attacking the Halflings anyway, so it still accomplishes your goal if it works. 

Edit #2: I went back and checked on this again and the difference between being in awe & cowering seem to be different. Cowering would provide a -2 penalty, take away dex, and prevent any actions from the lizardfolk affected, but awe (as I can't find any mention of it anywhere else ATM) just states a +2 bonus to the parties attacks against the affected creature, they appear to be two different things, so officially, unless pointed somewhere to clarify, we'll go with just what it says under rebuke. (+2 to attack)


----------



## Majin (Jan 11, 2004)

Isida - Just going over character sheets and this musta slipped past me at first glance, but it seems you've listed your BAB in two different areas, (+0, & +1) Am I right in assuming this is affecting your melee attack bonuses in some how as well?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 11, 2004)

I may have missed my size bonus in that place where it's +0.  I technically have a +0 BAB, but I do have a +1 size bonus to attacks.  I'll try to go fix that sometime today.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 11, 2004)

Okay, sorry for the long delay.  I haven't read the IC thread yet, but I'm about to. From the sound of it, we've gotten into some sort of initiative-based action. If that happens again, and I don't reply within 24 hours, please autopilot me. If this keeps up, I'll let you know and drop out, but hopefully my problems will all be fixed in the next week, and I'll be back to normal! Thanks for your patience, all.

CA: I'm all for any IC action/interaction. I won't read outside of it, unless you start sending me love poems by PM.


----------



## Majin (Jan 12, 2004)

Waiting on Velmont..


----------



## Velmont (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. I forgot to warn that I was gone for the week-end. My move will be sent in the next hour.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 13, 2004)

Just making a list to show what spells Ayden has left to call upon for the day, as well as turning attempts. Since I didn't say IC that I changed my spell selection, I am leaving the ones that he had in mind the day he arrived in town. If anyone is wondering, the Comprehend Languages would have been so he and Moss could have spoken freely to each other for a little while so Moss did not have to pantomime (sp?) so much.

Also, for my own clearity, does Moss just understand Elvish, Common, and Draconic, or can he speak them as well?

Thanks and great first battle all, and while Ayden will be a little upset we couldn't get one alive, I'm just glad we rocked!!!!

V

Spells Prepared
0th- Create Water; Detect Magic, Light 
1st- Comprehend Languages*; Bless; Charm Person (D)

Turn/Command Rebuke remaining: 5

*=cast


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, for my own clearity, does Moss just understand Elvish, Common, and Draconic, or can he speak them as well?



I speak it; you just can hear it...  The noise they make is outside the range of human, and other races, hearing.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I knew they did that for their speech, but didn't know if when they took the time to learn the other languages, if they were able to force their vocal cords lower to speak it.

Thanks..

V


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

Please let me know if I'm dragging this out too much for you all...I'm just enjoying the game alot, and as such scan the boards about every 30 mins or so to see if something new has been added..

The joys of vacation...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2004)

Ayden has my vote for de facto leader, Verbatim.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks h...honestly, every time I post, I'm worried you guys are all screaming "For the love of god Ayden...just SHUT UP!!!"



V


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Verbatim - I'm not sure if your post had kind of a double meaning to it or anything, as if these are some concerns of yours OOC as well, but I wouldn't worry about it. I think your doing a great job, and I would like to tell everyone else to please not feel like you don't have anything to contribute or anything like that. I'm moving the story along at my own pace, it's not because of Ayden's posting frequency at all. This is just what I meant when I made it clear that I prefer frequent posting. For those that don't post as frequently as some others, just jump right in there with whatever you'd like to say, it can only make the experience that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Ayden has my vote for de facto leader, Verbatim.



“Thumbs up!”


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 18, 2004)

Okay, apparently it looks like I'll be getting DSL (yay modern living) by the middle of next week . . . If you can all hang on and autopilot me until then, I'd appreciate it. I haven't had time to read the IC thread yet, and if you'd prefer leaving me behind until I return or permanently, that's fine too. Just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Great to hear your coming back Seonaid! No problem with joining up, I'm sure the group will be in town for a bit still, they have only just began to explore it!  Plenty of time for you to catch up.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry about the gap in my posting.  I've been having problems persuading EN World to let me post at all over the last couple of days.


----------



## Majin (Jan 18, 2004)

Not a problem Jarval. The boards have been being rather difficult for me as well the past week.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, Ayden as leader of the group. I think it is not a bad choice, anyway, Silewoodan is not sociable enough to take that role. Leave him track and shoots his arrow and he will be happy.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2004)

Velmont, it's nearly impossible for Seilwoodan to know about the mosquito balm, as it hasn't been mentioned to him...


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey, sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days. Computer troubles...   Anyway, I'll go check the IC thread now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Majin, hey is Moss going to be immune to these mosquitoes?  (natural armor)


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nope sorry bro, don't think he will. Think Jurassic Park!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Nope sorry bro, don't think he will. Think Jurassic Park!



I don't think I want too!   

Thanks for the quick answer though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm here, the post rate is moving quickly but it’s not an issue with me.  Mosslime has no real concept of lizardfolk or towns so it's all wonderment to him.  Plus he’s mute so he’ll leave most of the talking to others I’ve seen no questions unasked and definitely not ones he would ask.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 21, 2004)

Just a quick question: How much can I assume Andreas knows about Water Nagas (and similar magical creatures)?  He's a keen scholar of all things magical, but I don't want to overstep the boundaries of his knowledge.


----------



## Majin (Jan 21, 2004)

I would figure he knows enough through study about most magical creatures to have at least heard of one. Just making up something here, but I would say that he would know a fair amount about "common" monsters that pop up a lot and for magical creatures anything of a CR 10 and below he has certainly heard of and knows at least what one looks like, and the basic write up in the MM, but doesn't know things like if it has a DR, or any special weaknesses. For things such as that, I think it would be fair as long as he takes the time to research every now and then, that he knows a good deal, (Strength and Weaknesses, etc.) of monsters with a CR of (Clvl + 2) This could also be tied to his knowledges as well. Such as not much knowledge of creatures from other planes without knowledge (planes) and so forth. I think thats fair at least. What do you think?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 21, 2004)

I think the fast post rate is great.  PbP is generally inferior to tabletop play, most would agree, but it does have its advantages.  In a situation like this, where the group splits up and explores the town, PbP can really rock along.  As long as we aren't locked out of any actions as long as we post every 24, or 48 hours, say, then my opinion is let the fasted players set the pace.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm in still...

M...I think this game rocks so far, as I have no idea right now as both player and char at what is really behind this all. However, we both think it has something to do with the water level of the swamp.

*edit: Came home last night from a dinner party, and realized I had had one too many to be touching the keyboard. Edited the slight worry post out, and sorry all about that.

V


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi guys, I appologize for not posting, but I think I'm going to have to drop out.  I'm just not able to keep up with the fast pace of the game, and no one really seems to have missed me.  By the time I'm able to get some time to post four pages have gone by, and that's too much for me to try to read.  

So, have fun guys!


----------



## Majin (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Isida, and sorry the posting frequency is too fast for you. The door's always open if you'd ever like to return.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

Echoing Majin as well...was looking forward to the Meekis throwing his coppers in at the discussion tonight.

Hopefully, you will come back soon though..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm just not able to keep up with the fast pace of the game, and no one really seems to have missed me.




That not true.   Of course I'll see you in a "few" other games.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2004)

Just to tell, I know I am pretty silent lately, but I am in a rush, so just suppose my character follow silently, anyway, he would have not done very much yet. I am in the middle of a ruch that will end in less than a week, so my frequency of post should raise a bit after that.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Just got done pulling my second double shift in two days and am dead tired...will check the messages in the morning and try to get something posted...sorry if I am holding things up..

V


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Just got done pulling my second double shift in two days and am dead tired...will check the messages in the morning and try to get something posted...sorry if I am holding things up..




The boards are down or tedious at best...  Sleep nothing is that pressing.


----------



## Majin (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes the past few days the boards have been terrible. No problem either way Verbatim, welcome back!


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2004)

Bro - As the swamp looms very close ahead of us I've been putting some thought into allowing the lizardfolk to be able to communicate with Moss in order to give you a bit more to do. You've been quite patient and I've been feeling kind of bad that Moss' language barrier is making things tough for you to find a good reason to post, but you still do and for that thanks a bunch! But I'd just like to let you know that I've been considering this and wanted to know how you felt about it before going through with it and all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

The language barrier is my own fault.  We have an expression in the navy, "Pick your rate pick your fate."  
Your rate is your job and with any job you have some advantages and some disadvantages.  Anyhow, I knew there would be issues but this is what I wanted to play and it’s easier to play online than at a table.

As for the lizardfolk I would agree with you that they should be able to hear Mosslime speech but that wouldn’t limit my own problem with speaking to the rest of party.  I know Verbatim has been way too busy but he might need to handle it still but at least two of us can commutate with them. 

Also I’m not so sure how much Mosslime would have paid attention to while in town.  The world is full of wonders that he hasn’t seen before.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, didn't even think you saw it that way. Thats great! What you've said will work fine. I did only mean that communication between Moss & the lizardfolk would be possible, not yet with the rest of the party of course.  As long as your happy in your position and not feeling left out, thats the important thing!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Nope no hard feelings at all.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 29, 2004)

All,

Sorry for the hectic RL thing right now, but I do promise it will get better pretty soon...our building just added a new wing, and I have been basically running the entire LAN myself for that side since my other two guys got banged up real bad in a car wreck Mon morning...since then, I have been pulling doubles to get the job done in time for our deadline...all this overtime means nothing to me since I am salary, but man I'm not used to working like a young buck anymore..*L*

Again, please bear with me, as I don't want to lose Ayden's spot in the game.

Thanks again all..

V


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2004)

You've done more than enough to earn a short hiatus Verbatim, we'll be here when your ready for us.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2004)

I accidently posted my character in the rouge's gallery thread b4 it was officially approved. *sorry.*

um... here it is.
Teleri Shadow-Song. 
Female Moon Elf  
PATRON DEITY: Sehanine Moonbow. 
CLASS: Fighter 1st/Cleric 1st . 
AGE: 110. 
ALIGN: CG. 

HEIGHT: 6FT. 
WGT: 150. 
BUILD: Slender, graceful. 
EYES: pale gray. 
HAIR: black with two white stripes, starting from each temple.
SKIN: cream-colored.
HOME: Silver mountains

STR:  16 (3)
DEX:  17 (3)
CON: 10 (0)
INT:  11 
WIS:  15 (2)
CHA:  10 

HIT POINTS: 16
ARMOR CLASS: 13
TOUCH: 13
FLATFOOTED: 10
BAB: +1/GRAPPLE: +3

SPEED: base 30’ 
CARRYING CAPACITY: (light load is 76 lbs or less, medium load is 67-133 lbs or less. Heavy load is 154-230 lbs)

FORT: 4. 
REFLEX: 3.
WILL: 4. 
INITITIVE: 3. 
MELEE/RANGED: 4/4. 


SKILLS: 10
Concentration 1
Craft 1
Diplomacy 1
Handle Animal 1
Heal 1
Knowledge history 1
Knowledge religion 1
Knowledge planes 1
Spot +2
Listen +2
Ride 1
Survival 1

FEATS:
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons
Proficient with all armor types and shields including tower shields
Turn undead
Improved turning
Two weapon fighting

RACIAL SKILLS/ABILITIES
Land speed is 30
Immune to sleep based spells
+2 vs. enchantment spells/effects
Low light vision
+2 bonus on listen, search and spot

LANGUAGES
Elvish. Common.  

ARMOR CLASS: 13
TOUCH: 13
FLATFOOTED: 10

BACKGROUND:
Teleri's parents were a ranger and druid respectively (both minor nobles). She grew up deeply rooted in wilderness lore and a love of nature. She then naturally became a ranger, following in her father's footsteps. After a few adventures, Teleri had a vision of a full moon surrounded by a bright halo. This led her to a open meadow, deep within a mountain valley. An ancient elvish woman was waiting for her. This woman told her that Sehanine had called her to her service and led her into the mysteries of that religion. Teleri finished her training under the elvish woman and began once again on her adventures..... 

APPEARENCE:
Teleri is beautiful, with the finely chiseled features typical of moon elves. Her eyes are pale grey that tend to change color, depending on the light. Her hair is jet black with two white streaks starting from her temples. She normally wears her hair in a single, wrist thick braid that hangs past her waist. She favors the green and gray of a hunting ranger.

DOMAIN: Sun 
Once per day she can perform a greater turning. This is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead.
Bonus spell: Endure elements

SPELLS: 
0 LVL: Create water. Cure minor wounds. Bless water 
1st LVL: Cure light wounds. Detect undead.

***************************************************

*ANIMALS/MOUNTS*​
*LIGHT WARHORSE*
(LARGE ANIMAL)
*Murnae*

HIT DICE: 3d8+9 (22 hp)
INITIATIVE: +1
SPEED: 60 ft. (12 squares)
AC: 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
BASE ATTACK/GRAPPLE: +2/+9
ATTACKS: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
FULLL ATTACKS: 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)
SPACE/REACH: 10 ft./5 ft.
SPECIAL QUALITIES: 
SAVES: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
ABILITIES: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
SKILLS: Listen +4, Spot +4
FEATS: Endurance, Run

Carrying Capacity: A light load for a light warhorse is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A light warhorse can drag 3,450 pounds.

***************************************************
*MULE*
*Large Animal*
_*Monk*_
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 (22 hp)	   
*Initiative:* +1	   
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)	   
*Armor Class: * 13, touch 10, flat-footed 12   
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +2/+9	   
*Attack: * Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)	   
*Full Attack:* 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)	   
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.	   
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent	   
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1	   
*Abilities: * Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6	   
*Skills:* Listen +6, Spot +6	   
*Feats:* Alertness, Endurance	   

Carrying Capacity: A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
Skills: Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

**************************************************
EQUIPMENT
Bit/bridle (1 lbs) = 2gp
Military saddle (30 lbs) = 60gp
Saddle blanket (1 lbs) = 5sp
2 Saddlebags (8 lbs) = 4 gp
1 weeks of iron rations (7 lbs)  
Healers kit (1 lbs)  
Mess kit (2 lbs)  
Cooking kit <several pots/pans> (2 lbs)  
Toiletry kit <basic brush, soap, mirror etc> (l lbs) 
2 bedrolls/blankets (5 lbs) 
2 water-skins (8 lbs) 
Holy water 2 vials (2 lbs)  
2 sets of explorers outfits (16 lbs)
2 sets of cleric vestments (12 lbs)
Hackamore (1 lbs) 
Grooming equipment <brushes, hoof picks etc> (1 lbs) 
2 week of feed (140 lbs) 
1 week of rations (70 lbs) 
Tent (20 lbs) 
4 saddlebags (32 lbs) 
2 water-skins (8 lbs) 
Pack saddle (20 lbs) 
Saddle blanket (1lbs)
Crowbar
Silver Holy symbol worn on a thong (0 lbs) 
Signet ring (0)
Quiver-Scabbard (1 lbs) 

**************************************************
*MASTER WORK STUDDED LEATHER:* 
Armor/Shield Bonus = +3
Maximum Dex Bonus = +5
Armor Check Penalty = 0
Arcane Spell Failure Chance = 15%
Weight = 20


*40 ARROWS  * 
Weight = (6 lbs)

*MASTER WORK COMPOSITE LONGBOW* 
DMG SMALL = 1d6
DMG MEDIUM = 1d8
CRITICAL = x3
RANGE INCRIMENT = 110ft
WGT = 3 lbs

*MASTERWORK LONG SWORD/SCABBARD* 
DMG SMALL = 1d6
DMG MEDIUM = 1d8
CRITICAL = 19-20/x2
WGT = 4lbs

*Masterwork short sword (2 lbs) * 
DMG SMALL =1d4
DMG MEDIUM = 1d6
CRITICAL = 19-20/x2
WGT = 2 lbs



*GP 890. SP: 50. CP 50.*


----------

